# 2014 Challenge- CoWash, CoCleanse, Mud Wash, Honey Cleanse, & Others



## Ogoma (Dec 4, 2013)

**Copied and modified from the 2013 CoWashing Challenge**

Okay Ladies, let's keep it up in 2014 with our Co-Washing, Co-Cleansing, Mud Washing, Honey Cleansing or any other alternative form of cleaning our hair and scalp while retaining maximum moisture! We're going for maximum length retention, lush, thick ends and healthy, moisturized tresses!!!

This Challenge will run all year long. Ideally, you will post updates whenever you partake in any of the above activities. But, at the minimum weekly and/or monthly updates to keep this thread active.

This challenge is to motivate and encourage each other to get that  maximum moisture and meet our goals. It will also help us learn  different techniques and methodology and what seems to work best for  different types of hair.

With that, let us achieve those goals!!!!!!!!!!!!!


This challenge starts today and ends December 31, 2014. 

RULES:
Co-Wash/Co-Cleanse/Mud Wash/Honey Cleanse/other at the minimum 1x/wkly. More if you'd like! *You don't have to do all of them, just choose the one(s) that suit you.*

Report what products or ingredients you are using and how your hair is responding. Post the ups and the downs as we learn from it all.

*MUST ANSWER THE FOLLOWING 10 QUESTIONS*
1) State of hair (relaxed, natural, etc.):
2) Current hair length:
3) Ultimate hair length:
4) Year end hair goal (length, density, softness factor, ends maintenance etc):
5) Method you will be using to cleanse your hair and scalp while retaining moisture:
6) Number of times per week you will do this:
7) Products and/or ingredients you will be using:
8) Anything you will be doing just prior or after (deep conditioning, hot oil, ayurvedic treatment, oil rinsing etc):
9) Frequency of traditional shampoo use:
10) List shampoo:

You join by answering the questions above. If your name is not on the list @ me and I will include you. If you want off the list, please do the same. 

Feel free to ask questions, share videos, recommend products and discuss all other things helpful !


----------



## Ogoma (Dec 4, 2013)

This list is copied from 2013 CoWash Challenge. If you want to be added or removed, please let me know.

@Diva_Esq
@youwillrise
@Ogoma
@HairPleezeGrow
@NaNaEternally
@B_Phlyy
@greenandchic
@IDareT'sHair
@brownsugarbaby
@MzPrince
@Nix08
@WhippedButterCreme
@KaramelKutie803
@indarican
@fiyahwerks
@thecurlycamshow
@YoursTrulyRE
@Binetad
@sheanu
@HighAspirations
@beautyaddict1913
@JulietWhiskey
@yaya24
@naturalagain2
@MaraWithLove
@TruMe
@Jewell
@Onhergrind09
@janaq2003
@Beltrinicurls
@janeemat
@Ann0804
@ZebraPrintLover
@Julessy
@Meritamen
@Jobwright
@destine2grow
@faithVA
@pinkchocolatedaisy
@all_1_length
@alive
@LexiDior
@michaela
@Ms. Tiki
@SoopremeBeing
@SpicyPisces
@lilpooky
@APrayer4Hair
@.:Eden:.
@tolanitolani
@ezina
@KaramelDiva1978
@cynd
@back2relaxed
@Rocky91
@shortt29
@Leslie_C
@AtlantaJJ
@irisak
@healthyhair2
@Jewel08
@MzPrince
@Love Always
@Forever in Bloom
@Prettycoach
@Lexsmarie
@beans4reezy
@iri9109
@AXtremeTakeover
@jesusislove1526
@Dabaddest
@SincerelyBeautiful
@DaiseeDay
@Rozlewis
@lisanaturally
@DominicanBrazilian82
@TopShelf
@Babygrowth
@TheVioletVee
@alanaturelle
@BGT
@llan
@Cherry89
@IDareT'sHair
@TopShelf
@hnntrr
@Honeytips
@Aggie
@NJoy
@lindsaywhat
@cynd
@An_gell
@nemi95
@bronzephoenix
@Duchess007
@cutenss
@EnExitStageLeft
@DoDo
@Babygrowth
@mshoneyfly
@sisters248
@Prettiib
@VivaMac
@Jace032000
@JudithO
@juliehp


----------



## Ogoma (Dec 4, 2013)

MUST ANSWER THE FOLLOWING 10 QUESTIONS
1) State of hair (relaxed, natural, etc.): *Natural*
2) Current hair length: *BSB*
3) Ultimate hair length: *WHip*
4) Year end hair goal (length, density, softness factor, ends maintenance etc): *Almost WL*, *Healthy Ends*
5) Method you will be using to cleanse your hair and scalp while retaining moisture: *Co-Cleanse and Co-Wash*
6) Number of times per week you will do this: *At least 2x a week.* 
7) Products and/or ingredients you will be using: *Ouidad Curl CoWash, my Co-Cleansing Mix, TJ TTT, Oyin Honey Hemp, Desert Essence Coconut & Red Italian Grape Conditioners, Tresemme Naturals, and others I will try from time to time.*
8) Anything you will be doing just prior or after (deep conditioning, hot oil, ayurvedic treatment, oil rinsing etc): *Oil rinsing after each session, ayurvedic treatments 1x a month, conditioning after co-cleansing*
9) Frequency of traditional shampoo use: *1x a month or every other month*
10) List shampoo: *Lush Fair Trade Honey Shampoo*


----------



## TraciChanel (Dec 4, 2013)

Hi! Here are my answers below...  1) State of hair: natural 2) Current hair length: MBL 3) Ultimate hair length: WHIP 4) Year end hair goal (length, density, softness factor, ends maintenance etc): WHIP 2014! 5) Method you will be using to cleanse your hair and scalp while retaining moisture: co-washing 6) Number of times per week you will do this: 1x week in the winter, 5 days a week when it gets warmer 7) Products and/or ingredients you will be using: VO5, Suave, TJ Nourish Spa  8) Anything you will be doing just prior or after: DC 9) Frequency of traditional shampoo use: once a month 10) List shampoo: CON


----------



## Nix08 (Dec 4, 2013)

I'm in like 'flynn' - I'll be back to answer the questions.


----------



## AgeinATL (Dec 4, 2013)

This is right up my alley because I am a HUGE cowasher...Count me in!

1) State of hair (relaxed, natural, etc.): transitioning
2) Current hair length: grazing WL
3) Ultimate hair length: WHIP length stretched
4) Year end hair goal (length, density, softness factor, ends maintenance etc): Full MBL/grazing WL as I continue to trim away my growth during my transition. Minimize breakage as much as I can. 
5) Method you will be using to cleanse your hair and scalp while retaining moisture: Cowashing
6) Number of times per week you will do this: 2
7) Products and/or ingredients you will be using: Shea Moisture Purification Mask or Trader Joes Tea Tree Tingle
8) Anything you will be doing just prior or after (deep conditioning, hot oil, ayurvedic treatment, oil rinsing etc): I always DC afterwards
9) Frequency of traditional shampoo use: Every 6 weeks
10) List shampoo: ORS Creamy Aloe


----------



## MzPrince (Dec 4, 2013)

MUST ANSWER THE FOLLOWING 10 QUESTIONS
1) State of hair (relaxed, natural, etc.): *Natural*
2) Current hair length: *Shoulder Length*
3) Ultimate hair length: *No goal at the moment.*
4) Year end hair goal (length, density, softness factor, ends maintenance etc): *Thicken*, *Healthy Ends*
5) Method you will be using to cleanse your hair and scalp while retaining moisture: *Once a month Deep conditioning and Co-Wash*
6) Number of times per week you will do this: *2x a week.* 
7) Products and/or ingredients you will be using: *Wen con-cleanse and for deep con Wen condtioner mask or Pantene relax/natural conditioner.*
8) Anything you will be doing just prior or after (deep conditioning, hot oil, ayurvedic treatment, oil rinsing etc): *leave-in con and sealing*
9) Frequency of traditional shampoo use: *1x a month clarify and conditioning shampoo*
10) List shampoo: *Design Essentials/ Kenra clarify shampoo*


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 4, 2013)

1) State of hair (relaxed, natural, etc.): Natural
2) Current hair length: SLish
3) Ultimate hair length: APL by December 2014
4) Year end hair goal (length, density, softness factor, ends maintenance etc): retention
5) Method you will be using to cleanse your hair and scalp while retaining moisture: Cowash either in shower or kitchen sink
6) Number of times per week you will do this: at least twice maybe more
7) Products and/or ingredients you will be using: Wen, HH sticky honey hash con,  Giovanni botanical or Giovanni 50:50, VO5, just recently ordered KeraVada cowash to try out,  etc
8) Anything you will be doing just prior or after (deep conditioning, hot oil, ayurvedic treatment, oil rinsing etc): Prepooing with coconut oil, KeraVada oil, or HQ oil
9) Frequency of traditional shampoo use: once per week or biweekly depending on how my hair feels
10) List shampoo: Ummm whatever I have on hand usually HQ clarifying poo,  HQ moisturizing poo or I just recently been using NJoys Cowash but it's really like a cleansing mud wash

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 4, 2013)

In Here!


----------



## Nix08 (Dec 4, 2013)

1) State of hair (relaxed, natural, etc.): 
Relaxed
2) Current hair length:
MBL-ish
3) Ultimate hair length:
WL/HL
4) Year end hair goal (length, density, softness factor, ends maintenance etc):
WL
5) Method you will be using to cleanse your hair and scalp while retaining moisture:
Co-wash
6) Number of times per week you will do this:
4
7) Products and/or ingredients you will be using:
Tea/coffee/coconut milk/oil rinse and AOHSR and sometimes AORM
8) Anything you will be doing just prior or after (deep conditioning, hot oil, ayurvedic treatment, oil rinsing etc): 
Dry DC twice a week.  Ayurvedic oiling 2-3 times a week.  Overnight DC once a week.
9) Frequency of traditional shampoo use: 
As needed
10) List shampoo: 
Elucence Volumizing or AORM shampoo


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Dec 4, 2013)

Saving my spot. Be back with details


----------



## naturalagain2 (Dec 4, 2013)

1) State of hair (relaxed, natural, etc.): *Natural*
2) Current hair length:*BSB*
3) Ultimate hair length:*MBL*
4) Year end hair goal (length, density, softness factor, ends maintenance etc):*Length and softness*
5) Method you will be using to cleanse your hair and scalp while retaining moisture:*Co Cleanse, Cowash and I plan on experimenting with mud washes*
6) Number of times per week you will do this: *1 - 2 wk*
7) Products and/or ingredients you will be using: *Co-Cleanse w/ WEN or V05, when I run out of WEN I want to try CJ Daily Fix Cleansing conditioner and I want to make my own mud wash*
8) Anything you will be doing just prior or after (deep conditioning, hot oil, ayurvedic treatment, oil rinsing etc): *DC after, Oil rinse, & Final rinse with my teas mixed w/ AVJ or ACV*
9) Frequency of traditional shampoo use: *Once a month*
10) List shampoo: *NuEnz Organic Shampoo or Kenra Clarifying Chelating Shampoo  *


----------



## Nix08 (Dec 4, 2013)

What is a honey cleanse?


----------



## lovelycurls (Dec 4, 2013)

Wanna join too.  Will be back with the answers.

Sent from my SAMSUNG GALAXY NOTE3 using LHCF


----------



## sunnieb (Dec 4, 2013)

Nix08 said:


> What is a honey cleanse?



I was just about to ask this! 

Nix08


----------



## SoopremeBeing (Dec 4, 2013)

1) State of hair (relaxed, natural, etc.): *Natural*
2) Current hair length: *CBL*
3) Ultimate hair length: *at least BSL, once I get there, then MBL*
4) Year end hair goal (length, density, softness factor, ends maintenance etc): *Length, trimming of the ends, and keeping my hair soft*
5) Method you will be using to cleanse your hair and scalp while retaining moisture: *Deep conditioning and mask treatments*
6) Number of times per week you will do this: *At least once a week.*
7) Products and/or ingredients you will be using: *JBCO, Coconut Oil, and I cannot remember the name, but a hydrating mask treatment.*
8) Anything you will be doing just prior or after (deep conditioning, hot oil, ayurvedic treatment, oil rinsing etc): *SheaMoisture Raw Shea Butter Restorative Conditioner, I will continue to use this daily. Won't be using Cantu Shea Butter anymore, great for detangling, but it attracts build-up. I will add hot oil treatments to my regi.*
9) Frequency of traditional shampoo use: *I will try to keep it at once a month.*
10) List shampoo: *SheaMoisture Raw Shea Butter Moisture Retention Shampoo*


----------



## faithVA (Dec 4, 2013)

1) State of hair (relaxed, natural, etc.): natural

2) Current hair length: NL

3) Ultimate hair length: MBL

4) Year end hair goal (length, density, softness factor, ends maintenance etc): 

SL
recovered crown
healthy ends; no splits, normal breakage
increased moisture


5) Method you will be using to cleanse your hair and scalp while retaining moisture:

I plan to mudwash and cowash.


6) Number of times per week you will do this:

Will mudwash 1x a week and cowash 1x a week.
If I need to shampoo I will still apply the mudwash to my scalp.


7) Products and/or ingredients you will be using:

Still experimenting. I plan to use some teas but still working on the blend (marshmallow, burdock root, slippery elm

Also plan to use vegemoist and marshmallow balm from IngredientsToDieFor


8) Anything you will be doing just prior or after (deep conditioning, hot oil, ayurvedic treatment, oil rinsing etc):

My prepoo varies. It just depends. Sometimes I do a hot oil treatment. Sometimes, I just oil my scalp. Sometimes I rinse and do a protein treatment before I wash.

After a mudwash I do a protein treatment on alternate weeks and I do a DC weekly.


9) Frequency of traditional shampoo use:

On an as needed basis. If my hair feels like it needs it I will use it. But I can do much of what I need with the mudwash and AIA Cleansing Pudding.


10) List shampoo:

4 Naturals Extra Moist Detangling Shampoo
Samples of stuff unknown.


----------



## LovinLea (Dec 4, 2013)

1) State of hair (relaxed, natural, etc.): *natural*
2) Current hair length: *BC, less than EL*
3) Ultimate hair length: *MBL*
4) Year end hair goal (length, density, softness factor, ends maintenance etc): *retain moisture and length, 6 inches of growth*
5) Method you will be using to cleanse your hair and scalp while retaining moisture: *cowashing with cheapie conditioners*
6) Number of times per week you will do this: *daily*
7) Products and/or ingredients you will be using: *Finesse conditioner right now, it's cheap but it feels good. I picked it up since it has silk powder and hydrolyzed soy protein... (any reccs?)*
8) Anything you will be doing just prior or after (deep conditioning, hot oil, ayurvedic treatment, oil rinsing etc): *DCing 2x week*
9) Frequency of traditional shampoo use: *1x per month*
10) List shampoo: *Nexxus Therappe (it's laying around)*

please critique if necessary


----------



## Ogoma (Dec 4, 2013)

Nix08 said:


> What is a honey cleanse?





sunnieb said:


> I was just about to ask this!
> 
> @Nix08



@Nix08 sunnieb

I read about it here:

http://empoweredsustenance.com/diy-honey-shampoo/

After a while she felt it weighed down her hair, but her hair is straight so I thought I will give it a try sometime when I am not working out as much.

*DIY Honey Shampoo*

  May 27, 2013 by Lauren G 399 Comments 


*Easy Honey Hair Care*

*If you had told me last year that my shelf of hair care  products would be reduced to a homemade honey shampoo, I would not have  believed you.* Shampoo, conditioner, conditioning mask and painfully pricey anti-frizz serum… how could humble honey replace all of that?

Let me start at the beginning. This past year, I’ve been on a crazy hippie  journey to eliminate toxic products from my life. *Now, I’m excited to say that all of my body care items are homemade and non toxic.* This includes: toothpaste, deodorant, body moisturizer (a blend of coconut oil, emu oil and essential oils), facial oil, and facial toner.  I tried numerous types of DIY shampoos, including the no ‘poo method,  but I was never happy. They irritated my scalp or dried out my hair.  As  a matter of fact, the no ‘poo method (baking soda + vinegar hair care) actually damages hair! 

*Why Wash Hair with Honey Shampoo*

 I’ve been washing my hair with this DIY honey shampoo for the past month and I LOVE the results! First, my embarrassing and *persistent dandruff  is clearing up*. *My hair is soft, shiny and it has become even more curly/wavy than usual.* Finally, *it is significantly less frizzy and I have no need to use an anti-frizz product. My scalp’s oil production has normalized and *I can go 4 days between hair washing*.*


 The pH of the scalp is between 4 and 7, and the pH of honey is about 4. The slightly acidic nature of the *honey balances the scalp and fights dandruff*
 *Raw honey is naturally antibacterial and antifungal*, so honey washing can help treat a bacterial/fungal issues on the scalp
 Honey won’t strip the scalp and hair of the protective oils. As a result, *hair will be less oily over time because the scalp will stop over-comensating with oil production* (which happens when shampoos strip the scalp of all oils)
 Honey moisturizes the hair, and, since it doesn’t strip the hair of natural oils, *hair will be softer with less frizz*
 You will be able to go longer and longer between washings as your scalps oil production normalizes. Now, *I only need to wash my hair every 4 days (and I’ve even gone a week between washing)!*
 Honey washing is *easy and fast!*
 *DIY Honey Shampoo*


 Use only raw honey. Regular honey is processed with damaging levels of heat and is actually cut with corn syrup.  I recommend making it on a “single serving” basis, so just mix up a little bowl of the shampoo before you plan to use it. *Here’s the basic ratio, but you can adjust it as desired: 1 Tbs.  raw honey and 3 Tbs. filtered water.*  If necessary, slightly heat the mixture over very low heat to help  dissolve the honey. Yes, this is really watery… that is how it is  supposed to be.
 

 *If desired, add a few drops of essential oil.* To the mixture above, I add about 2 drops of lavender essential oil, 2 drops of rosemary oil, and 2 drops of carrot seed oil.  The essential oils add a light fragrance and also help with any flaky  scalp issues. The carrot seed oil, especially, is very nourishing to the  hair.
 

 *Wet hair, then massage a few tablespoons of the honey shampoo on the scalp.*  Massage well to distribute over the scalp. Don’t worry about getting  the mixture on the ends of the hair, just the scalp area. Rinse well. *No need to follow with any conditioner*.
 *How to store the honey shampoo*

* UPDATE:* I had one reader tell me her shampoo grew  mold after one week. I have not had this happen to me, but I don’t want  anyone else to have this experience. That is why I have updated the post  suggesting that you make it as you need it. It’s super quick to mix  together right before you wash your hair.
*
Dun dun dun… The Transition Period*
Nobody likes the term “transition period” but I have to mention it.  When you switch from any type of sudsing shampoo (which is very  stripping and drying to hair) to honey washing, your hair will probably  be oily and dull after the first couple times of honey washing. *It  may even take a month or two for your scalp oil production to normalize  when you switch from regular shampoo to honey washing. *So for  the first week, you may need to honey wash every day. Then you will find  you can go every other day, then every second day, etc.


----------



## youwillrise (Dec 4, 2013)

dude...honey cleanse?  havent heard of that one.  hmmmm ((rubs chin))

MUST ANSWER THE FOLLOWING 10 QUESTIONS
1) State of hair (relaxed, natural, etc.): natural
2) Current hair length: about 5 inches
3) Ultimate hair length: reaching my waist
4) Year end hair goal (length, density, softness factor, ends maintenance etc): continued moisture, strength, hopefully by end of 2014 I will be back where i was (or more?) before i cut my hair in august 2013 - past armpit (maybe 2 inches or so to bra)
5) Method you will be using to cleanse your hair and scalp while retaining moisture: condition washing.
6) Number of times per week you will do this: in twists - 2 times a week.  loose hair - 5 times a week.  
7) Products and/or ingredients you will be using: suave almond and shea butter conditioner, vo5 conditioners, whatever other conditioners i want.  
8) Anything you will be doing just prior or after (deep conditioning, hot oil, ayurvedic treatment, oil rinsing etc): usually a hot oil treatment before condition washing 
9) Frequency of traditional shampoo use: once every other week
10) List shampoo: currently, suave almond and shea butter shampoo


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Dec 4, 2013)

I'm still in. Just the gentle nudge I needed. Back with my answers later


----------



## Rozlewis (Dec 4, 2013)

MUST ANSWER THE FOLLOWING 10 QUESTIONS
1) State of hair (relaxed, natural, etc.): *Relaxed*
2) Current hair length: *Grazing APL*
3) Ultimate hair length: *MBL*
4) Year end hair goal (length, density, softness factor, ends maintenance etc): *BSL*
5) Method you will be using to cleanse your hair and scalp while retaining moisture:
6) Number of times per week you will do this: *Once per week*
7) Products and/or ingredients you will be using: *WEN 613, KERA10, Naturelle Grow, Hairveda 24/7*
8) Anything you will be doing just prior or after (deep conditioning, hot oil, ayurvedic treatment, oil rinsing etc): *DC, Pre-Poo, Protein Treatment*
9) Frequency of traditional shampoo use: *Once per week*
10) List shampoo: *KeraCare Detangling Shampoo*


----------



## Ann0804 (Dec 4, 2013)

1) State of hair (relaxed, natural, etc.): natural 
2) Current hair length: APL 
3) Ultimate hair length: Waist length
4) Year end hair goal (length, density, softness factor, ends maintenance etc): healthy BSL 
5) Method you will be using to cleanse your hair and scalp while retaining moisture: cowashing
6) Number of times per week you will do this: 1 maybe 2 
7) Products and/or ingredients you will be using: Wen 613, wen watermelon, Darcy's pumpkin seed
8) Anything you will be doing just prior or after (deep conditioning, hot oil, ayurvedic treatment, oil rinsing etc): I will DC before cowashing, then oil rinse after co washing.
9) Frequency of traditional shampoo use: Never
10) List shampoo: I hate regular shampoo, I will just add some rhoussal clay to my DC 1-2 times a month for a deeper cleaning.


----------



## jesusislove1526 (Dec 4, 2013)

I'm in once again!  Just saving my spot for later.


----------



## A856 (Dec 4, 2013)

Saving spot later. I'd like to try this.


----------



## DarkJoy (Dec 4, 2013)

Thanks for starting this Ogoma~

I'm in waaaay too many challenges for 2014, but considering I already cowash 2x a week, this is hardly a 'challenge' right? 

1) State of hair (relaxed, natural, etc.): *Natural*
2) Current hair length: *Grazing SL*
3) Ultimate hair length: *APL*
4) Year end hair goal (length, density, softness factor, ends maintenance etc): *CBL*
5) Method you will be using to cleanse your hair and scalp while retaining moisture: *Cowashing*
6) Number of times per week you will do this: *2+ (less if flat iron that week)*
7) Products and/or ingredients you will be using: *V05, Shea Moisture Restorative Condish*
8) Anything you will be doing just prior or after (deep conditioning, hot oil, ayurvedic treatment, oil rinsing etc):* Occasional pre-poo with various oils and Ayurvedic oils*
9) Frequency of traditional shampoo use: *Depends on style and products used, but average every 2-4 weeks*
10) List shampoo: *Aubrey Organics Swimmers Shampoo*


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Dec 4, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> Saving my spot. Be back with details


Add me to the list please Ogoma
1) State of hair (relaxed, natural, etc.): *Transitioning*

2) Current hair length:*MBL*

3) Ultimate hair length:*WL while Transitioning/W/hip Natural (Straighten), APL(In it's natural State)*

4) Year end hair goal (length, density, softness factor, ends maintenance etc): *WL, Still High Density, Smooth from root to tip, Blunt U Cut

* 5) Method you will be using to cleanse your hair and scalp while retaining moisture: *Co-Cleansing and Cowashing*

6) Number of times per week you will do this: *Once or Twice a week (Depending on the season)
*
7) Products and/or ingredients you will be using: *ALOT! *

8) Anything you will be doing just prior or after (deep conditioning, hot oil, ayurvedic treatment, oil rinsing etc):*Prepooing Before, Tea Rinse and DC Afterwards, ACV post DC Session*

9) Frequency of traditional shampoo use: *Once or twice a month*

10) List shampoo:*Silk Dreams Go Moist Shampoo, Creme Of Nature Argan Oil Shampoo, Elucence Moisture Acidifying Shampoo(To Clarify and Chelate)*


----------



## cutenss (Dec 4, 2013)

I want to join too please Ogoma 

1) State of hair (relaxed, natural, etc.):  Natural

2) Current hair length:  SBL (Shoulder Blade Length)

3) Ultimate hair length:  full MBL

4) Year end hair goal (length, density, softness factor, ends maintenance etc):  I would really prefer some thickness over length

5) Method you will be using to cleanse your hair and scalp while retaining moisture:  I will be using cleansing conditioners, such as WEN.  I will also be using my Mud Puddles.

6) Number of times per week you will do this:  twice

7) Products and/or ingredients you will be using:  I will be using whatever I have on-hand

8) Anything you will be doing just prior or after (deep conditioning, hot oil, ayurvedic treatment, oil rinsing etc):  I will be pre-pooing with coconut oil, or my KeraVeda oils.

9) Frequency of traditional shampoo use:  I clarify once a month.

10) List shampoo:  Elucence Clarifying Volume Shampoo, and my Ouidad Cleansing Oil


----------



## Ogoma (Dec 5, 2013)

Cowashed Oyin Honey Hemp


----------



## Ogoma (Dec 5, 2013)

Added cutenss EnExitStageLeft


----------



## DoDo (Dec 5, 2013)

Ogoma 

MUST ANSWER THE FOLLOWING 10 QUESTIONS
1) State of hair (relaxed, natural, etc.):*Natural*

2) Current hair length:*Grazing waist length*

3) Ultimate hair length:*Terminal*

4) Year end hair goal (length, density, softness factor, ends maintenance etc):*Hip length, as thick as it is now, softer and more hydrated, thicker ends*

5) Method you will be using to cleanse your hair and scalp while retaining moisture: *Conditioning cleanser and occasional mud cleanser*

6) Number of times per week you will do this:*1-2 times per week*

7) Products and/or ingredients you will be using: *Ouidad Curl CoWash and Shea moisture african black soap purification mask will be my mainstays for this challenge*

8) Anything you will be doing just prior or after (deep conditioning, hot oil, ayurvedic treatment, oil rinsing etc): *I plan to incorporate oil rinsing, perform more prepoo hot oil treatments, and to deep condition 1-2x per week*

9) Frequency of traditional shampoo use: *1x a month*

10) List shampoo:* Elasta qp creme conditioning shampoo is what I have on hand at the moment, I plan to re-up on my staple Creme of Nature Argan Oil Moisture Shine Shampoo*


ETA: I may experiment with that honey shampoo! It sounds yummy!


----------



## Babygrowth (Dec 5, 2013)

Ogoma

1) State of hair (relaxed, natural, etc.): Relaxed but in a long-term stretch
2) Current hair length: SL
3) Ultimate hair length: Waist length
4) Year end hair goal (length, density, softness factor, ends maintenance etc): BSL thick manageable flowy hair
5) Method you will be using to cleanse your hair and scalp while retaining moisture: cowash/co-cleanse
6) Number of times per week you will do this: 1-2x
7) Products and/or ingredients you will be using: alot but mostly HV amala cream rinse
8) Anything you will be doing just prior or after (deep conditioning, hot oil, ayurvedic treatment, oil rinsing etc): prepooing
9) Frequency of traditional shampoo use:1-2wk
10) List shampoo: CON argan oil, Eluscence moisture acidifying shampoo and others as I buy/try them out


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 5, 2013)

Cowashed last night with Giovanni 50:50

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## Lita (Dec 5, 2013)

Please add me..Thank You!

*On my scalp/cleanser/on my length co/wash or lite con to wash with...
Wash my entire head once a week..My bang twice a week..

*Will Dc,after..With some kind of Ayurvedic/Coffee Conditioner/Mask..

*Hair Length- Tailbone..

*Texture-Natural combo of 3's...

*Goal-Healthy/Fuller/Stronger/Longer hair..

*Poo's-SM hibiscus curl poo...Elasta QP...

*Cleansers-As I Am pudding...

*Co/Wash-SM hibiscus curl co/wash..Alikay Naturals  co/wash me....AIA coconut co wash...Naturalle Grow...Kera 10...

*Scalp-Shi Naturals scalp detox...Sisters Keepers scalp black soap....HNH Peacandi scalp..

*Moisturizers/creams/butters inbeween washes....

*Oils/Lotions stimulant 'growth challenge'

*Gels/Balms for edges..


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Aggie (Dec 5, 2013)

I'm in but will answer questions a little later...just marking my spot.


----------



## alanaturelle (Dec 5, 2013)

Thanks for the tag! I'm definitely in and here is my 411

1) State of hair (relaxed, natural, etc.): Natural

2) Current hair length: grazing APL

3) Ultimate hair length: MBL

4) Year end hair goal (length, density, softness factor, ends maintenance etc): BSL

5) Method you will be using to cleanse your hair and scalp while retaining moisture: Co-Wash

6) Number of times per week you will do this: Cowash twice a week 

7) Products and/or ingredients you will be using: A lot, . I have Suave, Tresemme, VO5, Eden body works & As I Am cowash conditioner in my rotation

8) Anything you will be doing just prior or after (deep conditioning, hot oil, ayurvedic treatment, oil rinsing etc): Baggy overnight

9) Frequency of traditional shampoo use: once a week

10) List shampoo: don't care about the brand as long as they are sulfate free. Right now, I have Shea Moisture, Eden body works and African Black soap liquid.

HHJ


----------



## JulietWhiskey (Dec 5, 2013)

1) State of hair (relaxed, natural, etc.): *Natural, 4a, super fine*
2) Current hair length: *1-2 inches from bra strap (I'm 5'9)*
3) Ultimate hair length: *Hip when stretched*
4) Year end hair goal (length, density, softness factor, ends maintenance etc):* I hope to be past brastrap, with soft, moisturized and strong strands*
5) Method you will be using to cleanse your hair and scalp while retaining moisture: *Trader Joe's Tingle Treat Conditioner*
6) Number of times per week you will do this: *1x*
7) Products and/or ingredients you will be using: *Trader Joe's Tingle Treat Condish*
8) Anything you will be doing just prior or after (deep conditioning, hot oil, ayurvedic treatment, oil rinsing etc): *DC or protein treatment*
9) Frequency of traditional shampoo use: *None*
10) List shampoo: *None*


----------



## JulietWhiskey (Dec 5, 2013)

Has anyone  used a honey cleanse?


----------



## sunnieb (Dec 5, 2013)

JulietWhiskey said:


> Has anyone  used a honey cleanse?



JulietWhiskey I think I do this. I just call it a honey treatment and not a wash. See the relaxed honey thread in my siggy.  I do it once a week.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Dec 5, 2013)

Co Washed last night with NG Lemon & Mint Detox Cleansing Condish.


----------



## JulietWhiskey (Dec 5, 2013)

sunnieb said:


> @JulietWhiskey I think I do this. I just call it a honey treatment and not a wash. See the relaxed honey thread in my siggy. I do it once a week.


 

sunnieb

Thank you, darlin'!


----------



## An_gell (Dec 5, 2013)

Thanks for the mention.  I'll update my info later.


----------



## cutenss (Dec 6, 2013)

I just co-washed with Eve NYC Soften Up Conditioner.  Then I used TJ Nourish Spa, as a leave-in.  That is all I will put on my hair.


----------



## DarkJoy (Dec 6, 2013)

Mixed some Ayurvedics in V05. It was impromtu so didn't prepoo thus time.

____________
*.~.*Sent from a distant Galaxy in the Unicorn-verse*.~.*


----------



## mshoneyfly (Dec 6, 2013)

Ogoma
Please count me in!!
I will be back to answer ???s
This is an awesome challenge. I hope to gain more knowledge about mud washing

I LOVE this HHJ!!


----------



## Aggie (Dec 6, 2013)

Interesting read right here http://www.naturallycurly.com/curlreading/home/cowashing-is-using-regular-conditioner-good-enough.


----------



## Aggie (Dec 6, 2013)

Tempted to relax my hair straight again but I like my texlaxed hair so much. It can handle cowashing so easily without major breakage. I'll think about it for another 3-6 months before I do anything rash.


----------



## Ogoma (Dec 6, 2013)

Aggie said:


> Interesting read right here http://www.naturallycurly.com/curlreading/home/cowashing-is-using-regular-conditioner-good-enough.



Interesting that cones are okay because most rinse off the hair. I have been wanting to try Aussie 3 Min, but I have been scared.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 6, 2013)

Co-Cleansed tonight with:
CurlJunkie Daily Fix


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty (Dec 6, 2013)

I only cowash once a week now that it's colder outside so I'm afraid I can't participate.


----------



## Nix08 (Dec 6, 2013)

lisanaturally said:


> I only cowash once a week now that it's colder outside so I'm afraid I can't participate.



Why can't you participate?   It's for the whole year.... hop in here and join us
lisanaturally


----------



## Aggie (Dec 6, 2013)

Ogoma said:


> Interesting that cones are okay because most rinse off the hair. I have been wanting to try Aussie 3 Min, but I have been scared.


 
I know right. I thought the same thing and I'm currently using Ausie MOist Conditioner for cowashing. Sometimes I whip in an egg to make it a protein cowash conditioner for strength.


----------



## DarkJoy (Dec 6, 2013)

Speaking of protein cowashing, think I will add silk peptides to my next V05 session. Then DC.

____________
*.~.*Sent from a distant Galaxy in the Unicorn-verse*.~.*


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty (Dec 6, 2013)

Nix08 said:


> Why can't you participate?   It's for the whole year.... hop in here and join us
> lisanaturally



My bad I only read part of the title, well I will definitely join thanks


----------



## Aggie (Dec 6, 2013)

DarkJoy said:


> Speaking of protein cowashing, think I will add silk peptides to my next V05 session. Then DC.
> 
> ____________
> *.~.*Sent from a distant Galaxy in the Unicorn-verse*.~.*


 
MMmmm, this sounds nice.


----------



## Ogoma (Dec 7, 2013)

lisanaturally said:


> I only cowash once a week now that it's colder outside so I'm afraid I can't participate.[/QUOTE
> 
> You have to do only one of those at least once a week so you will be fine.


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty (Dec 7, 2013)

1) State of hair (relaxed, natural, etc.): Texlaxed transitioning to natural
2) Current hair length: Just below collarbone
3) Ultimate hair length: MBL
4) Year end hair goal (length, density, softness factor, ends maintenance etc): Healthy ends hair
5) Method you will be using to cleanse your hair and scalp while retaining moisture: Cowash
6) Number of times per week you will do this: 1x per week
7) Products and/or ingredients you will be using: As I Am Coconut Cowash
8) Anything you will be doing just prior or after (deep conditioning, hot oil, ayurvedic treatment, oil rinsing etc): Tea rinsing under DC afterwards
9) Frequency of traditional shampoo use: 1x per month
10) List shampoo: Shea Moisture raw shea moisture retention shampoo


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty (Dec 7, 2013)

Cowashed with As I Am coconut cowash this morning.


----------



## Lita (Dec 7, 2013)

Co/washed with Kera 10,rinsed with Ashilli raspberry con,BASK whiskey soak 1hr,Rinsed warm water,HH soft coconut leave-in,CC hibiscus cream & seals with HNH coffee Brule butter..Hair in 6 braids air drying...

*Kera 10,has a nice creamy medium lotion texture,washed easily,hair was left silky soft/smooth & tangle free...Scent is soft/sweet..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Nix08 (Dec 8, 2013)

Will cowash in a few with Aohsr.


----------



## Ogoma (Dec 8, 2013)

Co-cleansed with Ouidad Curl CoWash and conditioned with CJ Smoothing Lotion.


----------



## Babygrowth (Dec 8, 2013)

Co-cleansed with HV ACR and followed up with moist 24/7


----------



## Lita (Dec 8, 2013)

Ogoma said:


> Co-cleansed with Ouidad Curl CoWash and conditioned with CJ Smoothing Lotion.



Ogoma How is ouidad curl co/co wash? I've been eying it for a while.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## cutenss (Dec 8, 2013)

I am using the SM Purification Mask as a pre-poo/co-wash.  Then I will DC with CD Monoi Repairing Hair Mask.


----------



## Ogoma (Dec 9, 2013)

Lita said:


> @Ogoma How is ouidad curl co/co wash? I've been eying it for a while.
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!



Lita I like it. It gets my scalp and hair clean, and when I follow the instructions and leave it for a few minutes my hair feels soft. It doesn't have enough slip for me to detangle with, but I can separate my hair easily and it foams a little.

I am hoping to mimic the results by mixing up some products and ingredients on my own.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 9, 2013)

I will only be applying mud to my scalp. I think it is drying out my ends. 

I cowashed yesterday with L'Oreal Moisture Mask.

I need to get back on a cowash schedule. I can't believe last year I cowashed 2 times a week. I need to see if I can at least cowash 1x a week to up my moisture.


----------



## sisters248 (Dec 9, 2013)

Ogoma
*1) State of hair (relaxed, natural, etc.):* Relaxed
*2) Current hair length:* The bottom half of my hair is armpit but the front of my hair is collar bone.
*3) Ultimate hair length:* Bra Strap!
*4) Year end hair goal (length, density, softness factor, ends maintenance etc):* Thicker ends, manageability, moisture, shine, and I want to be full armpit length by next December! Wish me luck ♥
*5) Method you will be using to cleanse your hair and scalp while retaining moisture:* Cowash at least twice a week and shampoo my hair every two weeks. I also plan on bagging my hair. 
*6) Number of times per week you will do this:* Twice a week. 
*7) Products and/or ingredients you will be using:* Suave Naturals. I am doing more research on other conditioners I can use to cowash with but so far my hair absolutely love Suave Naturals. 
*8) Anything you will be doing just prior or after (deep conditioning, hot oil, ayurvedic treatment, oil rinsing etc):* Detangle before I cowash, after I have rinsed my hair, and after I put my leave in to air dry my hair. I know that it is a lot but by doing this, I have had less breakage and great manageability with my hair. If not, my hair knots up!  
*9) Frequency of traditional shampoo use:* I will shampoo my hair with Loreal sulfate free shampoo every two weeks and will use a clarifying shampoo every 6 weeks. 
*10) List shampoo:* L'Oreal sulfate free shampoo, I plan on trying Shea moisture retention shampoo today and Aussie moist


----------



## alanaturelle (Dec 10, 2013)

I cowashed this morning with VO5 kiwi lime squeeze clarifying conditioner. I'm not sure how I like that one. It was my first time trying it and I'm on the fence about it.  It made my hair feel a little bit crunchy. I'll give it another try on Thursday.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 10, 2013)

Used: As I Am Cleansing Pudding and a quickie with: Hydroquench Systems Coconut & Lime Cleansing Conditioner.


----------



## Nix08 (Dec 10, 2013)

Aohsr with oil/tea/coffee/coconut milk rinse.


----------



## Pennefeather (Dec 10, 2013)

Is there any reason why everyone seems to co-wash several times a week?  I usually wash once a week, and am going to switch to every two weeks to avoid damage from underprocessing .  I'm just wondering if co-washing is used is you want to wash your hair more often.


----------



## Babygrowth (Dec 10, 2013)

Pennefeather said:


> Is there any reason why everyone seems to co-wash several times a week?  I usually wash once a week, and am going to switch to every two weeks to avoid damage from underprocessing .  I'm just wondering if co-washing is used is you want to wash your hair more often.



Cowashing helps make my hair more manageable and increases softness and moisture retention. Especially deep in a relaxer stretch with multiple textures!


----------



## Pennefeather (Dec 10, 2013)

Babygrowth said:


> Cowashing helps make my hair more manageable and increases softness and moisture retention. Especially deep in a relaxer stretch with multiple textures!



Thanks for clarifying.  I always thought I should wash my hair less often when stretching, so that I wouldn't have to handle detangling as much.


----------



## Babygrowth (Dec 10, 2013)

Pennefeather said:


> Thanks for clarifying.  I always thought I should wash my hair less often when stretching, so that I wouldn't have to handle detangling as much.



For some of us thats exactly right but for me I would have a tangled mess.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 11, 2013)

I oiled my scalp and did a dry DC while doing yoga. I don't know why I didn't mist it with water. By the time I was ready to cowash the conditioner had dried on my hair.  So I rinsed out the DC and cowashed with Deva Curl. It wasn't the best cowash experience. 

Then I did LOC with CC Naturals, hazelnut oil, Bask Tapioca and sealed my ends with castor oil. I twisted with TW Lock it up and my hair was dry this morning. 

I want to get in the habit of rinsing my hair and applying my cowash conditioner before I do yoga and rinse it out after. After Christmas I want to cowash every 3 to 4 days. I hope I can get a rhythm.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 11, 2013)

Cowashed with KeraVada Kera 10 cowash. It was just okay for me. Not much moisture for me.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## Babygrowth (Dec 11, 2013)

Doing a deep cowash with tea and Biolage Matrix conditioning balm. May follow up with SSI avocado depending on how my hair feels.


----------



## DarkJoy (Dec 11, 2013)

Co washed this morning with V05 kiwi. Then a 2 min condish with AO IN

____________
*.~.*Sent from a distant Galaxy in the Unicorn-verse*.~.*


----------



## Ogoma (Dec 11, 2013)

Cowashed with CJ Smoothing Conditioner.


----------



## lovelycurls (Dec 12, 2013)

MUST ANSWER THE FOLLOWING 10 QUESTIONS
1) State of hair (relaxed, natural, etc.): NATURAL
2) Current hair length: BSL
3) Ultimate hair length: MBL
4) Year end hair goal (length, density, softness factor, ends maintenance etc): LENGTH, HEALTHY ENDS, GENERAL HEALTHY HAIR
5) Method you will be using to cleanse your hair and scalp while retaining moisture: MUD WASH, COWASH, DEEP MASK TREATMENT, HENNA TREATMENT
6) Number of times per week you will do this: EVERY OTHER WEEK OR 1CE A WEEK
7) Products and/or ingredients you will be using: RANDOM OILS, HENNA POWDERS, EVCO, TEAS, ANY AVAILABLE CONDITIONER 
8) Anything you will be doing just prior or after (deep conditioning, hot oil, ayurvedic treatment, oil rinsing etc): AYURVEDIC, TEA RINSING, DEEP CONDITIONING, PROTEIN TREATMENT
9) Frequency of traditional shampoo use: 1CE A MONTH OR 1CE EVERY OTHER MONTH
10) List shampoo: SHEA MOISTURE POOS, ELUCENCE MOISTURE, TJTT


----------



## Ogoma (Dec 12, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Cowashed with KeraVada Kera 10 cowash. It was just okay for me. Not much moisture for me.  HPG  Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF



HairPleezeGrow

how was the slip?


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 12, 2013)

Ogoma said:


> HairPleezeGrow
> 
> how was the slip?



It was okay but not the best slip I've felt. I dk I got to give it another chance bc something was off for me with this cowash.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## Lita (Dec 12, 2013)

Ogoma said:


> Lita I like it. It gets my scalp and hair clean, and when I follow the instructions and leave it for a few minutes my hair feels soft. It doesn't have enough slip for me to detangle with, but I can separate my hair easily and it foams a little.
> 
> I am hoping to mimic the results by mixing up some products and ingredients on my own.




Ogoma Thanks for the review...I'll pass,unless they have a great sale..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita (Dec 12, 2013)

I'm going to do a comparison between Kera 10 & SSI Blueberry co/wash..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## tuffCOOKiE (Dec 12, 2013)

Ogoma I really want to do this challenge but I really can't find a cost effective cleanser that's good for my scalp. I'm finishing up my Terresentials - it moisturizes my hair but not my scalp. May I'll try a honey cleanse.


----------



## Ogoma (Dec 13, 2013)

tuffCOOKiE 

I assume you want to find something other than shampoo (sulfate-free or otherwise)? 

Have you tried mixing your own bentonite clay cleanser? Or using ACV? Or a mild shampoo just on your scalp? I was just reading something on centrimonium chloride being able to remove silicones, which makes me wonder if it would not be effective in cleansing the scalp as well.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 13, 2013)

I cowashed with DevaCurl One last night. I water rinsed my hair well and then applied the Deva Curl One and worked it in. I put on a plastic cap and did my yoga and 4 minutes of inversion. Then i rinsed and styled. This is the routine I want to get into.

Last time I tried to DC first and cowash. That didn't work so well. That saves me a step.


----------



## tuffCOOKiE (Dec 13, 2013)

Ogoma said:


> tuffCOOKiE
> 
> I assume you want to find something other than shampoo (sulfate-free or otherwise)?
> 
> Have you tried mixing your own bentonite clay cleanser? Or using ACV? Or a mild shampoo just on your scalp? I was just reading something on centrimonium chloride being able to remove silicones, which makes me wonder if it would not be effective in cleansing the scalp as well.



After the Terresentials mud wash, I'm not confident that I can formulate my own.

ACV tangles my hair unfortunately.

The mild shampoo I'm thinking of trying is the centre of nature argan oil shampoo.

Thanks for the tip


----------



## faithVA (Dec 13, 2013)

[USER=6326 said:
			
		

> tuffCOOKiE[/USER];19371499]After the Terresentials mud wash, I'm not confident that I can formulate my own.
> 
> ACV tangles my hair unfortunately.
> 
> ...



Nap85 and Roots4U (I think that is her name) both have mudwash recipes. Just replace the essential oils with oils you already have and you are good to go.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 13, 2013)

Cowashed with SD destination hydration

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty (Dec 13, 2013)

Just cowashed with AIA coconut cowash


----------



## faithVA (Dec 13, 2013)

I was going to cowash but decided to do a protein treatment and an overnight DC instead. I probably won't cowash again until after Christmas. Going to put my hair up for vacation.


----------



## Pennefeather (Dec 13, 2013)

Is it better to cowash with a thin conditioner or thick?  The only time me that I tried cowashing, I used Nexxus Therapy, which left my hair feeling soft, but not clean.


----------



## mshoneyfly (Dec 13, 2013)

@faithVA
thanks for the mention, girl This is an awesome idea for a thread. Count me in!!

*MUST ANSWER THE FOLLOWING 10 QUESTIONS*
1) State of hair (relaxed, natural, etc.)* transitioning from relaxed to texturized...currently wearing waist length yarn braids*
2) Current hair length: *SL*
3) Ultimate hair length: *BSL*
4) Year end hair goal (length, density, softness factor, ends maintenance etc): *keeping the protein/moisture balance in check, retaining lush healthy ends which will give me more length!! *
5) Method you will be using to cleanse your hair and scalp while retaining moisture: *co-wash, co-cleanse and I want to try a mud wash using Nap84's recipe*
6) Number of times per week you will do this: *1-2 times week or whenever I need added moisture*
7) Products and/or ingredients you will be using: *neem and tulsi poo bar while still in braids, followed by a diluted deep conditioner (not sure of dc product yet). After braids, co-cleansing with Wen Fig and Wen 613 as I will be at least 17 weeks post by then. Co-wash with VO5, ORS replenish conditioner, Shea Moisture sulfate-free poos. Excited to try this Nubian Heritage Hemp & Tamanu co-wash and Tresemmee split remedy conditioner*
8) Anything you will be doing just prior or after (deep conditioning, hot oil, ayurvedic treatment, oil rinsing etc): *prepoo with garlic oil and Hair Trigger, henna twice a month before cowashing, DCing after each co-wash or co-cleanse, co-washing a few days after fenugreek and henna deep treatments as needed. Will try tea rinsing as a final rinse after co-washing/cleansing*
9) Frequency of traditional shampoo use: *bi-weekly*
10) List shampoo: neem and tulsi poo bar, nupur shikakai poo bar, ORS creamy aloe poo, Profectiv mega growth stimulating poo

ETA: Sorry Ogoma, I thought faithVA started the thread 
Im still in though!!


----------



## Lita (Dec 14, 2013)

*Review-Used SSI Blueberry Co/wash,after I used my Shi naturals scalp detox..My hair/scalp nice,clean very soft/easy to comb,I think this gives more moisture then Kera 10,for my hair...It really prepared my hair for Dc treatment...Smells nice refreshing/creamy lotion texture/rinses clean..No residue..Hair is left soft/shiny..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Ann0804 (Dec 14, 2013)

Co washed yesterday with Wen Watermelon mixed with fenugreek, yucca and JBCO. I'll be doing this mixture for co washes throughout December.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 14, 2013)

mshoneyfly, you had me confused for a minute. I kept going back and forth looking at the title. huh?  But I see you caught it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 14, 2013)

Used: 

As I Am Cleansing Pudding and followed up with a Rinsed Out bottle of Curl Junkie Daily Fix Cleansing Conditioner


----------



## BranwenRosewood (Dec 14, 2013)

Here's a link to a blog I found where the owner uses a lot of herbs and clays to clean her hair. She's a 4c natural.

http://mynaturalhairgrowth.net/


----------



## cutenss (Dec 15, 2013)

Yesterday I used my WEN, and TJNS as a leave in


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Dec 15, 2013)

CoWashed w/ Hairveda Amala Creme Rinse today....LAWD! 

In April this will definitely be one of the products I haul.


----------



## Babygrowth (Dec 15, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> CoWashed w/ Hairveda Amala Creme Rinse today....LAWD!
> 
> In April this will definitely be one of the products I haul.



It is totally amazing!


----------



## Ogoma (Dec 15, 2013)

I need to check out the Amala Cream Rinse some time.

I didn't co-cleanse as planned today, but will do so on Wednesday.


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty (Dec 16, 2013)

Cowashed with HE none of your frizzness


----------



## Ogoma (Dec 17, 2013)

Hey Fran Hey's cleansing regimen

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jELVaeR5z8o


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 17, 2013)

Cowashed today with: Darcy Botanicals Pumpkin Seed Conditioner


----------



## cutenss (Dec 17, 2013)

Last night I used my Mud Puddle Mud wash.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Dec 17, 2013)

cutenss said:


> Last night I used my Mud Puddle Mud wash.



How was it?

Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF


----------



## Prettiib (Dec 17, 2013)

MUST ANSWER THE FOLLOWING 10 QUESTIONS
1) State of hair (relaxed, natural, etc.): *Natural*
2) Current hair length: *Collarbone
*3) Ultimate hair length:* BSL
*4) Year end hair goal (length, density, softness factor, ends maintenance etc): *Armpit length*
5) Method you will be using to cleanse your hair and scalp while retaining moisture: *Co-Wash
*6) Number of times per week you will do this: *2x a week*
7) Products and/or ingredients you will be using: *Shea Moisture Co-Wash Cleansing Conditioner, DB Daily Cleansing Conditioner, Devacare No Poo, Ouidad Curl Co-Wash and others*
8) Anything you will be doing just prior or after (deep conditioning, hot oil, ayurvedic treatment, oil rinsing etc): *DC 1x weekly, 1x Pre-Poo,  Once every 6 weeks Protein Treatment*
9) Frequency of traditional shampoo use: *Once a month*
10) List shampoo: *Qhemet Biologices Egyptian Wheatgrass Cleansing Tea*


----------



## fiyahwerks (Dec 17, 2013)

*-In for another year of the healthy hair journey-*

1) State of hair (relaxed, natural, etc.): *natural*
2) Current hair length: *SL*
3) Ultimate hair length: *BSL*
4) Year end hair goal (length, density, softness factor, ends maintenance etc): *APL by 12/14, keep moisturized and weekly deep conditioning sessions.*
5) Method you will be using to cleanse your hair and scalp while retaining moisture: *cowashing*
6) Number of times per week you will do this: *1-2x (depends of fitness levels)*
7) Products and/or ingredients you will be using: *Too many to list, but I like to use products with certain items such as avocado oil and/or Grapeseed oil.*
8) Anything you will be doing just prior or after (deep conditioning, hot oil, ayurvedic treatment, oil rinsing etc): *Oil rinsing afterwards or deep conditioning.*
9) Frequency of traditional shampoo use: *Once every 2 weeks.*
10) List shampoo: *Perfect Results clarifying shampoo*


----------



## Nix08 (Dec 18, 2013)

Will cowash with Aubrey Honeysuckle Rose.


----------



## sisters248 (Dec 18, 2013)

I cowashed my hair yesterday with suave naturals!


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Dec 18, 2013)

Shampooing my hair Sunday. Won't be washing for 2-3 weeks, so I need it really clean.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 19, 2013)

Cowashing in the morning with SDDH


----------



## VivaMac (Dec 20, 2013)

@Ogoma
I am in on this challenge!  
Looking for an effective co-wash cleanser I can get on the ground. Recommendations are welcomed.


MUST ANSWER THE FOLLOWING 10 QUESTIONS
1) State of hair (relaxed, natural, etc.): *Natural*
2) Current hair length: *Unstretched: Shoulder, Stretched: BSB?*
3) Ultimate hair length: *Waist*
4) Year end hair goal (length, density, softness factor, ends maintenance etc): *BSL*
5) Method you will be using to cleanse your hair and scalp while retaining moisture: *Co-Wash, Mud Wash*
6) Number of times per week you will do this: *1-2X Weekly*
7) Products and/or ingredients you will be using: *Tresemme Naturals, As I am, Home made mud wash.*
8) Anything you will be doing just prior or after (deep conditioning, hot oil, ayurvedic treatment, oil rinsing etc): *Pre-poo coconut oil, various oil mixes, ayurvedic treatment, Fenugreek, amla, etc.*
9) Frequency of traditional shampoo use: *As needed.*
10) List shampoo:

You join by answering the questions above. If your name is not on the list @ me and I will include you. If you want off the list, please do the same.


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty (Dec 20, 2013)

Cowashed with AIA coconut cowash


----------



## DarkJoy (Dec 20, 2013)

I flat ironed so didn't cowash. Will be back in it next week tho

____________
*.~.*Sent from a distant Galaxy in the Unicorn-verse*.~.*


----------



## Ogoma (Dec 20, 2013)

VivaMac 

I like the TJ TTT. I have also tried Gud and Down Under Naturals at London Drugs with good results. Love Desert Essence Coconut and Red Italian Grape conditioners at Whole Foods, but better priced online - iherb, vitacost - than on the ground.


----------



## Nix08 (Dec 21, 2013)

Cowashed tonight with aohsr.


----------



## Prettiib (Dec 21, 2013)

Cowashed last night with DB Daily Cleansing Conditioner Cream and I wish I would have tried it sooner.  I fell in love lol.


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Dec 23, 2013)

I'm just seeing this thread lol but like always  totally IN!!!! Will be back to post stats!!


----------



## cutenss (Dec 23, 2013)

MileHighDiva said:


> How was it?
> 
> Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF



MileHighDiva The Mud Puddles is OK.  It smells nice.  I never know whether to use it on wet or dry hair. My hair feels some kinda way after.  I do not know it is coated, or my cuticle is just laying flat.  I prefer the SM Purification Mask


----------



## Rozlewis (Dec 23, 2013)

Co-washed today with Hairveda's Moist Condition Pro.


----------



## Ogoma (Dec 23, 2013)

Co-cleansed yesterday with Ouidad Curl Cowash


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 24, 2013)

Cowashed with:

Nutrine Garlic Conditioner


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Dec 25, 2013)

Perfect timing!  I'm getting back on track since getting married in November and adjusting.  This is probably my first post in about 3 months.  I'm pretty disappointed with my hair and I know its because of neglect--so I'm hitting hard at going back to basics.  

MUST ANSWER THE FOLLOWING 10 QUESTIONS
1) State of hair (relaxed, natural, etc.): Relaxed and considering transitioning
2) Current hair length: Kissing BSL
3) Ultimate hair length: Waist length and I want it badly!
4) Year end hair goal (length, density, softness factor, ends maintenance etc): I'd like to be a full healthy MBL and almost waist length

5) Method you will be using to cleanse your hair and scalp while retaining moisture: Co-washing and ayurvedic pastes
6) Number of times per week you will do this: Once
7) Products and/or ingredients you will be using: Amla & Shikakai, Wen, Keracare cleansing clean and use up other cheapie conditioners in my collection
8) Anything you will be doing just prior or after (deep conditioning, hot oil, ayurvedic treatment, oil rinsing etc): ayurvedic pastes
9) Frequency of traditional shampoo use: every 3 weeks or so
10) List shampoo: Design or Keracare


----------



## Jace032000 (Dec 25, 2013)

Please sign me up---I need all the challenges I can get.  2014 is the "Year of MY Hair!" lol.  


1) State of hair (relaxed, natural, etc.): *natural with Global Keratin Treatment*
2) Current hair length: *13 inches*
3) Ultimate hair length: *reaching my waist*
4) Year end hair goal (length, density, softness factor, ends maintenance etc): *I want healthier, thicker hair.  Continued moisture, strength and hopefully by 2014---to obtain MBL.* 
5) Method you will be using to cleanse your hair and scalp while retaining moisture: *I actually like to do a Honey/Olive Oil Deep Conditioner. *
6) Number of times per week you will do this: *Once every 2 weeks*. 
7) Products and/or ingredients you will be using: *I wear my hair flat ironed straight (I'm a straight natural lol).  So, I have to watch what types of products I use to prevent reversion.  I like to use Carol's Daughter Hair Milk leave in moisturizer and seal with raw coconut oil at least every other day. * 
8) Anything you will be doing just prior or after (deep conditioning, hot oil, ayurvedic treatment, oil rinsing etc):* I go to the salon every two weeks to have my hair steamed-DC and flat ironed.  *
9) Frequency of traditional shampoo use: *once every two week*
10) List shampoo: *Shea Moisture Retention Shampoo.  I also put Rosemary oil on my hair baggy it for at least 30 mins then rinse.  My hair is left incredibly soft and moisturized.  *


----------



## Nix08 (Dec 26, 2013)

Cowashed with aohsr with oil/coffee/tea rinse.


----------



## Ogoma (Dec 26, 2013)

Cowashed on Tuesday with CJ smoothing Conditioner.


----------



## sisters248 (Dec 26, 2013)

Today, I decided to try something new! So I cowashed my hair with Silk Dreams whip my hair cleansing cream! My hair feels amazing! Just waiting for it to finish air dry so that I can moisturize and seal my hair! Woot!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 27, 2013)

Used: DevaCurl No Poo

Followed up with: Nutrine Garlic Conditioner


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 28, 2013)

Cowashed this morning with giovanni 50:50


----------



## Nix08 (Dec 29, 2013)

Cowashed with Aubrey hsr.


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Dec 29, 2013)

Cowashed with VO5 passion fruit smoothie


----------



## Duchess007 (Dec 29, 2013)

Cowashed with VO5 kiwi like squeeze.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Babygrowth (Dec 29, 2013)

Going to co cleanse with NG marshmallow root cleanser and follow up with SSI avocado.


----------



## Jace032000 (Dec 29, 2013)

Deep conditioned with honey and coconut oil today for two hours.  Hair was ultra soft afterwards and my curls popped! I moisturized with Shea Moisture coconut hair milk and sealed with coconut oil.  My hair is now in a damp bun.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 31, 2013)

Co-Cleansed today with: DevaCurl's No Poo


----------



## Ogoma (Dec 31, 2013)

We are off to a great start on this challenge!


----------



## Rozlewis (Dec 31, 2013)

Cowashed with Hairveda's Moist Condition 24/7.


----------



## Nix08 (Dec 31, 2013)

Cowashed tonight with Aubrey Honeysuckle Rose.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 31, 2013)

Cowashed with SSI Honey rinse


----------



## alanaturelle (Jan 1, 2014)

Started the New Year with a cowash and used Suave Ocean breeze!


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty (Jan 1, 2014)

Cowashed with AIA coconut cowash


----------



## youwillrise (Jan 1, 2014)

condition washed yesterday.  suave rosemary mint.


----------



## Ogoma (Jan 2, 2014)

Cowashed with CJ Smoothing Conditioner.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Jan 2, 2014)

I just used As I Am Cleansing Pudding for the first time.  I'm pleased with how cleaned my hair and scalp.  Additionally, my hair was super soft, before I applied my DC.  This is a definite repurchase.


----------



## m_wink (Jan 2, 2014)

1) State of hair (relaxed, natural, etc.): Texturized
2) Current hair length: APL
3) Ultimate hair length: MBL
4) Year end hair goal (length, density, softness factor, ends maintenance etc): Approaching MBL with lush ends!
5) Method you will be using to cleanse your hair and scalp while retaining moisture: Co-washing
6) Number of times per week you will do this: 2x
7) Products and/or ingredients you will be using: Suave almond shea butter
8) Anything you will be doing just prior or after (deep conditioning, hot oil, ayurvedic treatment, oil rinsing etc): I may prepoo prior to cowashing for shine
9) Frequency of traditional shampoo use: usually once a week or once every 2 weeks
10) List shampoo: Aveno Nourishing Shampoo


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 3, 2014)

Co-Cleansed with: HydroQuench Systems Coconut & Lime Cleansing Conditioner


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 3, 2014)

Cowashed with SD destination hydration


----------



## naturalagain2 (Jan 4, 2014)

I cowashed with Wen Lavender cleansing conditioner this evening.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 7, 2014)

CoCleansed with: A rinsed out bottle of CJ Daily Fix and a little HQS Coconut Lime

Cowashed with: SM's Anti Breakage Hair Mask


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 7, 2014)

Just cowashed with Aubrey Honeysuckle Rose with qn oil/tea and coffee rinse.


----------



## sisters248 (Jan 8, 2014)

Washed my hair today with aussi moist.


----------



## DarkJoy (Jan 8, 2014)

Getting rid of some old cowash, lisa Rachel, so used that.

____________
*.~.*Sent from a distant Galaxy in the Unicorn-verse*.~.*


----------



## faithVA (Jan 9, 2014)

Cowashed with Loreal Moisture Mask. I finally got around to cowashing during the week.


----------



## Jace032000 (Jan 10, 2014)

DC'd with honey/olive oil mix then co-washed with shea's moisture retention conditioner.


----------



## JudithO (Jan 10, 2014)

Ogoma Add me 

MUST ANSWER THE FOLLOWING 10 QUESTIONS
1) State of hair (relaxed, natural, etc.):In my head - Transitioning

2) Current hair length: WL - but about to go do a a major cut to maybe APL? Not sure. 

3) Ultimate hair length:As long as I can handle.. At least WL

4) Year end hair goal (length, density, softness factor, ends maintenance etc): 6 inches of NG + whatever relaxed ends havent fallen off... lol

5) Method you will be using to cleanse your hair and scalp while retaining moisture: Cowash but going to experiment with homemade mud wash

6) Number of times per week you will do this:1 times per week

7) Products and/or ingredients you will be using: I'm currently in love with Cantu She Butters Cowash - Maybe Giovanni smooth as silk too. 

8) Anything you will be doing just prior or after (deep conditioning, hot oil, ayurvedic treatment, oil rinsing etc): Apply grapeseed oil after washing on hair, and DC over it. For now I really like ORS replenishing, but I'm working on my own recipes to replace it. 

9) Frequency of traditional shampoo use: 1x every 2 month

10) List shampoo: Kenra clarifying - Love it!


----------



## Jace032000 (Jan 10, 2014)

JudithO said:


> Ogoma Add me
> 
> MUST ANSWER THE FOLLOWING 10 QUESTIONS
> 1) State of hair (relaxed, natural, etc.):In my head - Transitioning
> ...



I love your hair---and your YouTube channel lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 10, 2014)

CoCleansed with: Hydroquench Systems Coconut & Lime Cleansing Conditioner


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty (Jan 10, 2014)

Cowashed tonight with AIA coconut cowash. My hair feels so soft.


----------



## DarkJoy (Jan 11, 2014)

V05 cowash using the kiwi flavor.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 11, 2014)

I've only cowashed this week but my hair is already starting to feel slightly better. I hope long term I can get an improvement in the moisture in my hair.


----------



## naturalagain2 (Jan 11, 2014)

Plan on cowashing with my Wen Lavender later today.


----------



## Jace032000 (Jan 12, 2014)

Co-washed with Shea Moisture Retention Conditioner.  Sealed with QP Mango Butter (first time using it and I like it--but we'll see how it looks in the morning) and Mira hair oil that I had left over.


----------



## Ogoma (Jan 12, 2014)

co-cleansed with Ouidad Curl CoWash


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 14, 2014)

Used a Rinsed Out bottle of: As I Am Cleansing Pudding followed up by HQS Coconut Lime Cleansing Conditioner.


----------



## lovelycurls (Jan 15, 2014)

Co cleansed with
AIA cleansing pudding

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Note 3 using LHCF


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty (Jan 15, 2014)

Also co-cleansed with AIA cleansing pudding


----------



## DoDo (Jan 15, 2014)

Co-cleansed with Ouidad Curl Cowash


----------



## PureSilver (Jan 15, 2014)

Maybe i need to join this challenge too because my hair is 7 weeks post relaxer, cannot be combed or manipulated much so i think my best bet is to co-wash 2X weekly and flexi rod set straight out the shower. 

Also i've been searching for a good cleansing conditioner, preferably a detangling one that's very thick in texture but will melt my NG like butta.


----------



## Rozlewis (Jan 16, 2014)

This is the 2nd week I have skipped my co-wash. Last week we had sub-zero temperatures and this week I am suffering with a cold. I hate when I skip my mid-week co-wash. Hopefully I will be back on rack nest week.

I  hope everyone is doing good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 16, 2014)

Rozlewis

You know we always follow each others wash-days!

Feel better soon.


----------



## Ogoma (Jan 16, 2014)

I have not been co-washing mid week as well. Feeling so lazy these days and have not been working out so my scalp has not been feeling icky.


----------



## Rozlewis (Jan 16, 2014)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Rozlewis
> 
> You know we always follow each others wash-days!
> 
> Feel better soon.



IDareT'sHair, I know we are on the same schedule. I'll get back on that schedule hopefully next week. I am on the road to recovery.


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 16, 2014)

Rozlewis I hope you recover quickly. I'm slowly getting over the worst flu I've had in many many years.   This winter has so sucked

I plan on getting back on schedule this weekend


----------



## Rozlewis (Jan 16, 2014)

Nix08 said:


> Rozlewis I hope you recover quickly. I'm slowly getting over the worst flu I've had in many many years.   This winter has so sucked
> 
> I plan on getting back on schedule this weekend



Nix08, so glad you are feeling better. Thankfully I only had a cold that was pretty bad yesterday but I think I slept it off. I called in to work on yesterday and today. I will go back tomorrow. I have a 9 year old who was sick and of course I had to catch it.  My husband was fine but he never gets anything.

This weather is no joke. Take care!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 16, 2014)

I forgot to post I cowashed yesterday with SSI blueberry cowash and followed up with their honey rinse

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## DoDo (Jan 16, 2014)

Co-washed with Aussie Moist 3 minute


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 17, 2014)

Cowashed with: Jessicurl Too Shea!


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Jan 17, 2014)

Cowashed with Pantene Natural cowash conditioner


----------



## Aggie (Jan 17, 2014)

Cowashing for 2 days now with vo5 Coconut conditioner. I like it a lot.


----------



## alanaturelle (Jan 18, 2014)

Co washed with Suave this morning.

Sent from my GT-P3113 using LHCF


----------



## DarkJoy (Jan 18, 2014)

AO island naturals.

____________
*.~.*Sent from a distant Galaxy in the Unicorn-verse*.~.*


----------



## DoDo (Jan 19, 2014)

New discoveries: My hair LOVES getting co-washed mid week. My hair has felt incredibly soft all week.

My scalp definitely loves this new schedule.

My hair in general is more tame and elastic so it is easier to handle in general.

My hair is more defined in twist outs and braid outs and therefore easier to manage and section off.

I am also noticing increased shine and softness.

Over all I am very happy.


----------



## sisters248 (Jan 20, 2014)

Cowashing today with suave naturals.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 21, 2014)

Co-Cleansed with: 

Hydroquench Systems Coconut & Lime and HQS Strawberry & Lime Cleansing Conditioners


----------



## Rozlewis (Jan 21, 2014)

Co-Cleansed with Naturelle Grow Marshmallow Root, Slippery Elm Bark & Blue Malva Cleansing Conditioner.

IDareT'sHair, hey girl. Back on track.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 21, 2014)

@Rozlewis

I saw that. 

I was gettin' ready to Holla' at Ya'.


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 21, 2014)

Cowashed with aohsr.


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty (Jan 22, 2014)

Cowashed with AIA coconut cowash, ng feels soft and fluffy, texlaxed ends feel like straw as usual, I can't wait to bc.


----------



## DarkJoy (Jan 22, 2014)

AO island naturals. Wow. Left me perfectly balanced.

____________
*.~.*Sent from a distant Galaxy in the Unicorn-verse*.~.*


----------



## alanaturelle (Jan 22, 2014)

Cowashed tonight with Suave ocean breeze.

Sent from my GT-P3113 using LHCF


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 23, 2014)

Cowashed with a first lather of Giovanni triple treat conditioner then with Aubrey Honeysuckle Rose.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 24, 2014)

Co-Cleansed with:  Hairitage Hydrations Dark Honey Cleansing Conditioner


----------



## Rozlewis (Jan 25, 2014)

Co-cleansed with Naturelle Grow's Marshmallow Root, Slippery Elm Bark & Blue Malva Cleansing Conditioner.


----------



## lovelycurls (Jan 25, 2014)

Clarified hair with 
Rhausoul-bentonite clay
1tbsp shikakai powder
1tbsp Neem powder
1tsp Amla powder
Evco
Raw honey
Warm Herbal water (rose petals, nettle root, Hibiscus flowers)
Acv and avj

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Note 3 using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 28, 2014)

Co-Cleansed with: 

Hairitage Hydrations Dark Honey Cleansing Conditioner & a little HQS Strawberry Lime Cleansing Conditioner to finish it out.


----------



## Rozlewis (Jan 28, 2014)

Co-cleansing with Naturelle Grow's Marshmallow Root, Slippery Elm Bark & Blue Malva Cleansing Conditioner.


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 28, 2014)

Cowashed with Aubrey Honeysuckle Rose... coffee/tea/oil rinsed.


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty (Jan 28, 2014)

Cowashed with AIA coconut cowash


----------



## alanaturelle (Jan 29, 2014)

Co-washed this morning with Suave ocean breeze.


----------



## TraciChanel (Jan 29, 2014)

Cowashed this am with VO5 Pomegranate conditioner.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## MsKinkycurl (Jan 29, 2014)

I'm not in the challenge but I have a story about how much mud washing has changed my hair. She's spoiled now!

 Two weeks ago I tried to wash with my most moisturizing shampoo, the shea moisture moisture retention shampoo, after I prepooed with coconut oil then deep conditioned with AOHSR conditioner, and sealed well with a castor/olive/ argan mix. My hair was not having it. She was parched by the end of day two and a dry tangled mess by day four. 

Last week I prepooed, mud washed, and sealed with just olive oil. Soft supple hair for days.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using LHCF


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty (Jan 29, 2014)

Used AIA coconut cowash


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 30, 2014)

Cowashed with SSI honey rinse

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## DarkJoy (Jan 30, 2014)

Cowashed my twists with SM Restorative Conditioner


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 31, 2014)

Co-Cleansed with: HydroQuench Systems Strawberry & Lime Cleansing Conditioner


----------



## Aggie (Jan 31, 2014)

Three mornings ago, I cowashed with Proclaim Argan Hydrating Conditioner and since then I've been using Aussie Most Conditioner.


----------



## felic1 (Feb 1, 2014)

Cowashed yesterday with NG Herbal cleansing conditioner


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Feb 2, 2014)

Cowashed with SSI blueberry cowash


----------



## Aggie (Feb 2, 2014)

NO cowashing today - I had to deep condition my hair this afternoon. I need a henna treatment soon as well but it's not terribly urgent.


----------



## Ogoma (Feb 2, 2014)

Cowashed out Kalpi tone with TJ TTT and cocleansed my scalp with Ouidad Curl CoWash.


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Feb 3, 2014)

Cowashed with Moisture Milks passion fruit smoothie


----------



## faithVA (Feb 3, 2014)

My comb coil install on Saturday was a fail, so cowashed the coils out on Sunday with Deva Curl one.


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty (Feb 3, 2014)

Cowashed with Aussie moist 3 min miracle, hair is soft and was really easy to detangle on my 18 wk post relaxer hair and I barely lost any hair when I detangled. I've found my new love lol


----------



## cutenss (Feb 3, 2014)

I am about to use my WEN Pomagranate to co-clense, and use TJNS as a leave in


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 4, 2014)

Co-Cleansed with: HQS Strawberry Lime
Co-Washed with: Hairveda's Methi Step 2


----------



## DarkJoy (Feb 4, 2014)

Cowashed yesterday with V05 shea cashmere

____________
*.~.*Sent from a distant Galaxy in the Unicorn-verse*.~.*


----------



## Aggie (Feb 4, 2014)

Cowashed this morning with Aussie Moist Conditioner.


----------



## Rozlewis (Feb 4, 2014)

Cowashed with As I Am coconut Cowash


----------



## juliehp (Feb 4, 2014)

Ogoma
Please add Me!!!!
MUST ANSWER THE FOLLOWING 10 QUESTIONS
1) State of hair: Natural
2) Current hair length: Between chin and neck length
3) Ultimate hair length: Mid back Length
4) Year end hair goal (length, density, softness factor, ends maintenance etc): healthy hair
5) Method you will be using to cleanse your hair and scalp while retaining moisture: Cowash
6) Number of times per week you will do this: 1-7 depending on what is going on, need, and time.
7) Products and/or ingredients you will be using: As I am Coconut Cowash, Pantene Truly Natural Cowash, Suave Naturals Conditioner, VO5 Conditioner, Hello Hydration Conditioner, Herbal Essences Conditioners
8) Anything you will be doing just prior or after (deep conditioning, hot oil, ayurvedic treatment, oil rinsing etc): Henna, oil rinsing, deep conditioning
9) Frequency of traditional shampoo use: 1 per month depending on need.
10) List shampoo: Herbal Essence Deep Clean, VO5 Clarifying Shampoo, As I Am Cleansing Pudding, Suave Naturals Daily Clarifying Shampoo


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 7, 2014)

Co-Cleansed with: Hydroquench Systems Strawberry & Lime.  

Also used a little: Jessicurl Too Shea!


----------



## TraciChanel (Feb 7, 2014)

Cowashed this am with Vo5 Pomegranate.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Jace032000 (Feb 7, 2014)

Rozlewis how do you like the as I am coconut wash?  I have the smoothing gel from AIA which I LOVE!!! But I also have the leave in coconut milk which is meh…so I'm wondering how the rest of their line is…


----------



## Rozlewis (Feb 7, 2014)

Jace032000, my hair loves the As I Am Coconut Cowash. It is very moisturizing, leaves my hair feeling clean, and smells great. It goes on easy and my hair seems to absorb it quickly. I keep it in regular rotation for my cowash days. After my hair dries it feels soft, has lots of body and is well moisturized.


----------



## Babygrowth (Feb 8, 2014)

Used Hairveda Amala cream rinse last night! I have never found anything better than this. Even if I use too much my hair is always soft clean and moisturized. And when I follow with the moist 24/7 my hair is  easy detangling and ready for anything.


----------



## Rozlewis (Feb 8, 2014)

Cocleansed with Luvs Natural's Gente Cleanser and Conditional Love.


----------



## lovelycurls (Feb 9, 2014)

Co cleansed with AIA cleansing pudding

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Note 3 using LHCF


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Feb 9, 2014)

Cowashed with SSI blueberry cowash


----------



## Jace032000 (Feb 9, 2014)

Tonight was my wash night  It has been three weeks since I've washed my hair and three weeks since I've had heat on my hair (yay!!).  Tonight,  I decided to do a deep conditioning treatment.  I spritzed my hair with water and than did a honey/coconut oil/global keratin conditioner treatment. After I slathered the mixture all over my hair, I left a baggy on for about 4 hours.  My hair was incredible afterwards--silky smooth and very easy to detangle and the curls were amazingly defined.  I usually do the mixture with olive oil---but my hair obviously loves coconut oil.  I think this one's a keeper!


----------



## IronButterfly (Feb 10, 2014)

1) State of hair (relaxed, natural, etc.): Natural
2) Current hair length:SL
3) Ultimate hair length:WL
4) Year end hair goal (length, density, softness factor, ends maintenance etc):APL (AT LEAST!), GOOD ENDS
5) Method you will be using to cleanse your hair and scalp while retaining moisture:CO WASH, CO CLEANSE, MUD/CLAY, HERBS, ACV/TEA
6) Number of times per week you will do this:TWICE
7) Products and/or ingredients you will be using:BENTONITE CLAY, AYURVEDIC HERBS, HQS, AIA, VO5, TRADER JOE'S, GOATS MILK CONDISH
8) Anything you will be doing just prior or after (deep conditioning, hot oil, ayurvedic treatment, oil rinsing etc)RE-POOING, OIL RINSING, DC-ING, HENNA
9) Frequency of traditional shampoo use:NONE
10) List shampoo:N/A

 Let the good times roll.


----------



## Jace032000 (Feb 10, 2014)

Rozlewis said:


> Jace032000, my hair loves the As I Am Coconut Cowash. It is very moisturizing, leaves my hair feeling clean, and smells great. It goes on easy and my hair seems to absorb it quickly. I keep it in regular rotation for my cowash days. After my hair dries it feels soft, has lots of body and is well moisturized.



THanks--maybe I'll give it a try!


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty (Feb 10, 2014)

Cowashed with Tps coffee conditioner


----------



## Ogoma (Feb 10, 2014)

Cocleansed with Ouidad Curl CoWash


----------



## cutenss (Feb 10, 2014)

I used Patene TN Co-wash, then sprayed on Pantene Moisturizing Leave-In, and finally SM Yucca & Baobab Milk Thickening Growth Milk


----------



## IronButterfly (Feb 11, 2014)

Co washing/oil rinsing with goat's milk conditioner and coconut oil.


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty (Feb 11, 2014)

Cowashed with VO5 island coconut


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 11, 2014)

Slathered on: 

 some EVOO and then Co-Cleansed with: HQS Strawberry & Lime and Deva Curl No Poo. *ran outta HQS*


----------



## Rozlewis (Feb 11, 2014)

Cowashed with Luvs Natural Cleanser.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 11, 2014)

lisanaturally said:


> *Cowashed with Tps coffee conditioner*


 
lisanaturally

 How did you like this as a Cowash?  And.....as a DC'er?


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty (Feb 11, 2014)

IDareT'sHair said:


> lisanaturally
> 
> How did you like this as a Cowash?  And.....as a DC'er?



I like it for both, I like the smell of the condish and I like how my hair feels afterwards which is very soft.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 11, 2014)

lisanaturally

Thank you for your review.

This is my 3rd or 4th time using it as a DC'er.  

I think I'll try it as a Cowash Friday (which was what I originally bought it for).


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty (Feb 11, 2014)

IDareT'sHair said:


> lisanaturally
> 
> Thank you for your review.
> 
> ...



IDareT'sHair you're welcome .  What do you think of it?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 11, 2014)

@lisanaturally

Not sure (as far as a DC'er)? I'll try it as a Cowash Friday.

It gets really great reviews (both natural & relaxed in U1B1) and other Threads.

I hope it grows on me.


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty (Feb 11, 2014)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @lisanaturally
> 
> Not sure (as far as a DC'er)? I'll try it as a Cowash Friday.
> 
> ...



I'm sorry to hear that . I hope it works out as a cowash for you.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 11, 2014)

lisanaturally

I'm just not 'Wowed' by it. 

I DC'ed with Steam each time.  Tonight I used SD's DH as a final rinse (after I rinsed it out).

I love TPS though. 

Maybe my expectations were too high.

It may worked 'perfectly' for me as a Cowash (which is what I bought it for in the 1st place).


----------



## myhairgrowstoo (Feb 11, 2014)

What's a honey cleanse?


----------



## faithVA (Feb 11, 2014)

Ogoma, I'm using an acv rinse and a tea rinse does that count for this challenge?


----------



## Ogoma (Feb 11, 2014)

faithVA Yes! All alternative forms of washing count.


----------



## Ogoma (Feb 11, 2014)

myhairgrowstoo said:


> What's a honey cleanse?



I posted a link on the first and second page and there is a thread here on doing a honey rinse started by sunnieb.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 11, 2014)

Ogoma said:


> faithVA Yes! All alternative forms of washing count.


 ..............


----------



## faithVA (Feb 11, 2014)

Starting the beginning of February I started shampooing with natural oasis acv rinse clarified and the herbal oil free balm. It appears the change has stopped the destruction of my hAir resulting from regular shampoos.

Last night I water rinsed, spirited with NO oil free balm, put a little QBRBC on each section and twisted with MJ pillow soft curls. I put on my satin cap and dried under my bonnet dryer. My hair dried soft for the first time ever.

I will clarify once a month with the NO acv rinse and use the oil free balm the other weeks. Midweek I will do a water rinse when my hair feels extra dry.


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty (Feb 12, 2014)

Cowashed with VO5 island coconut


----------



## sisters248 (Feb 12, 2014)

Before I left for school, cowashed my hair and slapped on a lot of garnier fruties leavein. I plan on air drying my hair. Next week I will be 12 weeks! I plan on perming then!


----------



## HanaKuroi (Feb 12, 2014)

faithVA said:


> Starting the beginning of February I started shampooing with natural oasis acv rinse clarified and the herbal oil free balm. It appears the change has stopped the destruction of my hAir resulting from regular shampoos.
> 
> Last night I water rinsed, spirited with NO oil free balm, put a little QBRBC on each section and twisted with MJ pillow soft curls. I put on my satin cap and dried under my bonnet dryer. My hair dried soft for the first time ever.
> 
> I will clarify once a month with the NO acv rinse and use the oil free balm the other weeks. Midweek I will do a water rinse when my hair feels extra dry.



Now I am looking at NO products. Hw did you find out about these products?

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## juliehp (Feb 14, 2014)

Cowashed with a mixture of Suave Naturals and VO5 Tea Therapy. Sadly, Fruit of the Earth aloe gel does not agree with my As I Am Leave-in, tiny balls in hair. Will wash it out of my hair tomorrow...


----------



## faithVA (Feb 14, 2014)

HanaKuroi said:


> Now I am looking at NO products. Hw did you find out about these products?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF


I'm sorry HanaKuroi, I didn't know you were sparkling to me. I found out about her products from her youtube channel. She used her products while styling hair.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 14, 2014)

Shampoos with a tea blend I made up about a month ago. Don't remember what is in it but it smells wonderful.


----------



## IronButterfly (Feb 15, 2014)

Honey cleansed followed by ACV.  Very clarifying.


----------



## Babygrowth (Feb 15, 2014)

Will cleanse scalp with NG cleanser and HV cleanser mixed.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 15, 2014)

Did a hot last night and cleansed with tea today. I think I'm starting to get the hang of tea cleansing.


----------



## Rozlewis (Feb 15, 2014)

Cowashing with SSI's Blueberry Cowash.


----------



## lovelycurls (Feb 15, 2014)

Cowashed with salon grafix cleansing conditioner.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Note 3 using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (Feb 17, 2014)

I mixed Hairveda Cocosta oil with AVG, put it through out my hair and baggied for a few hours. I was going to cowash it out but decided to just water rinse. I then oiled my scalp with my EO oil blend. I put my hair up into bantu knots and will baggy while I ride my bike.


----------



## alanaturelle (Feb 17, 2014)

Co washed on Friday with Eden Body Works Jojoba Monoi co-wash


----------



## IronButterfly (Feb 17, 2014)

CW-ed with Goats milk condish and Coconut Lime oil.


----------



## DarkJoy (Feb 17, 2014)

V05 Cowash today.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 18, 2014)

Cowashing with: Pomade Shop's Coffee Conditioner and Jessicurl Too Shea!


----------



## Rozlewis (Feb 18, 2014)

Co-cleansed tonight with Luvs Natural Conditional Love.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Feb 21, 2014)

Co-Cleansed with As I Am Cleansing Pudding.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 21, 2014)

Cowashing with: Silk Dreams Destination Hydration


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty (Feb 22, 2014)

Cowashed with VO5 island coconut


----------



## juliehp (Feb 22, 2014)

Cowashed my hair for the past four days with Pantene Truly Natural Cowash.


----------



## Ogoma (Feb 23, 2014)

co-cleansed with Ouidad Curl CoWash


----------



## faithVA (Feb 23, 2014)

Cleansed with my tea last night. My hair was super dry. I definitely need to include a mid-week rinse/wash of some type.


----------



## juliehp (Feb 24, 2014)

Cowashed with Suave Naturals.


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty (Feb 24, 2014)

Cowashed with HE totally twisted


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 25, 2014)

Cowashing with: Silk Dreams Destination Hydration


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Feb 25, 2014)

Cowashed with NJoy Purifying Cowash and followed up with SDDH

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## cutenss (Feb 25, 2014)

Last night I used L'Oreal Paris EverCurl Hydracharge Cleansing Conditioner.


----------



## Jace032000 (Feb 25, 2014)

Deep conditioned with my honey/EVOO and Hello Hydrations under a Heat Therapy wrap. Rinsed with cold water to seal the cuticles and used KCKT Leave-in conditioner to restore my hair's pH.  My hair came out on POINT!


----------



## IronButterfly (Feb 26, 2014)

Cleansing my hair/scalp with my bentonite clay mix (bc, amla, shikakai, brahmi and bringraj), hibiscus and beet powders mud wash.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 28, 2014)

Cleansed with NO acv clarifying spritz.


----------



## Rozlewis (Mar 1, 2014)

Cowashed with SSI Blueberry Cowash.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 1, 2014)

Rozlewis said:


> *Cowashed with SSI Blueberry Cowash.*



@Rozlewis

You like this?

I can't wait to try them. 

 I bought x2 last sale and got x1 on a Swap.  Wish they were bigger.

 How many uses do you think you'll get out of a bottle?


----------



## Rozlewis (Mar 1, 2014)

IDareT'sHair, I like it. This is my second usage. it leaves mohair soft and moisturized. There is a good amount of slip and it smells great. I did no think I would like it because it has a runny consistency. I assumed it would not be very moisturizing but I was wrong. The bottle is too small. I agree they need to sell a larger bottle. I am heavy handed and use about 10 pumps each time I wash. I usually do 2 washes so at this rate it looks like I might get 2 more washes because I have used half of the bottle.

It is worthy of a repurchase but I may not repurchase because I think I can get something comparable on the ground or I can get a better deal and get more product. Plus I have tons of stuff to use up.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 1, 2014)

@Rozlewis

Very Nice Review. Thanks

And I agree, it should be larger. At least 16oz. 

But she does give a discount if you buy x2.

Them small bottles worry me. But I guess they are 9oz.

 ETA:  It gets really great reviews.


----------



## Rozlewis (Mar 1, 2014)

IDareT'sHair, now my hair has air dried and it is extremely soft and feels string. I think the softness might be from the Blueberry Cowash. I remember the same softness from the last use. I will have to keep an eye on this.

Also, I did not realize she gave a discount if you purchase more than one.


----------



## lovelycurls (Mar 2, 2014)

Clarified hair with
Castile soap mixed with warm green tea

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 3, 2014)

Cowashed with: 

Hairveda's Red Roobis Tea and Argan Conditioner


----------



## cutenss (Mar 5, 2014)

Co-washed with Pantene cleansing conditioner.


----------



## Rozlewis (Mar 5, 2014)

Co-washed with SS Blueberry Cowash. This stuff is good.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Mar 5, 2014)

Rozlewis said:


> Co-washed with SS Blueberry Cowash. This stuff is good.



Ain't it though! I ran out already lol


----------



## faithVA (Mar 8, 2014)

Cleansed with tea. Nothing special.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Mar 8, 2014)

So I rcvd my order yesterday when I got home from work. Some of the items have more of a strong perfummy smell to me rather than a sweet smell. Anyway I cowashed with the coffee cowash and it smells good. It cleanses very well for a cowash. It didn't leave my hair feeling coated or rough. Actually it was very nice and soft. It has some slip but I didn't detangle with it yet. I will do that next time. The consistency is kind of on the thicker side. I really like this stuff.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 8, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> *Ain't it though! I ran out already lol*



HairPleezeGrow

I'm afraid I will run out quickly too (being heavy-handed) and all. 

 I wish the bottle/ounces were bigger (re: SSI Blueberry Cowash)



HairPleezeGrow said:


> *So I rcvd my order yesterday when I got home from work. Some of the items have more of a strong perfummy smell to me rather than a sweet smell. Anyway I cowashed with the coffee cowash and it smells good. It cleanses very well for a cowash. It didn't leave my hair feeling coated or rough. Actually it was very nice and soft. It has some slip but I didn't detangle with it yet. I will do that next time. The consistency is kind of on the thicker side. I really like this stuff.*



@HairPleezeGrow

What are you talmbout here? Annabelle's Perfect Blends or something else?


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Mar 8, 2014)

IDareT'sHair said:


> HairPleezeGrow
> 
> I'm afraid I will run out quickly too (being heavy-handed) and all.
> 
> ...



Yes APB...This was my first order with her. And she has some good stuff. I think I'm going to try her hair cream today for a twistout...maybe lol lazy day


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 8, 2014)

@HairPleezeGrow

I wanted to try that Ice Coffee Cowash, but same thing (the size). 

I want 16oz's. Although I could get x2 bottles.

I love the Ayurvedic Hair Crème. I got my 2nd order of these yesterday.

 ETA: I'm not really 'big' on _any of_ the scents I've tried so far.erplexed


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Mar 8, 2014)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @HairPleezeGrow
> 
> I wanted to try that Ice Coffee Cowash, but same thing (the size).
> 
> ...



Yes that's how I feel about the scents. I prefer SSI scents next to HH (since I no longer buy HH doesn't really count lol). The scents is what gets me. If I purchase the leave ins and hair creams again which I'm sure I will, I will ask for non scented items bc these perfume smells make me sick.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 8, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow

Some vendors have that 'scent' thing down....others not so much.


----------



## Rozlewis (Mar 8, 2014)

Cowashing with SSI Blueberry Cowash.


----------



## Jace032000 (Mar 9, 2014)

Are any of you using a steamer and if so, what is your regimen with it and what brand do you prefer and why?


----------



## Babygrowth (Mar 9, 2014)

Jace032000 said:


> Are any of you using a steamer and if so, what is your regimen with it and what brand do you prefer and why?



There's a steam challenge thread that could help answer these questions for you. I see alot of ppl using the lcl? And Q redew.


----------



## Jace032000 (Mar 9, 2014)

Babygrowth said:


> There's a steam challenge thread that could help answer these questions for you. I see alot of ppl using the lcl? And Q redew.


Thank you so much--I'll do a search for the steam challenge thread.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 9, 2014)

Cowashed with: Hairveda's Methi Step 2


----------



## juliehp (Mar 9, 2014)

Cowashed Monday through Friday last week with a variety of conditioners,  Suave, As I Am, and Pantene Natural. Will be Trying Shea Moisture Coconut & Hibiscus Cowash this week.


----------



## Ogoma (Mar 9, 2014)

Co-Cleansed with Ouidad Curl CoWash


----------



## juliehp (Mar 10, 2014)

Cowashed with Suave Almond & Shea Butter.


----------



## Rozlewis (Mar 11, 2014)

Cowashed with SSI Blueberry Cowash.


----------



## DoDo (Mar 13, 2014)

Co-cleansed with Ouidad Curl Co-wash


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty (Mar 13, 2014)

Cowashed with VO5 island coconut


----------



## faithVA (Mar 13, 2014)

I tried dunking my hair in water + acv and sealing. It wasn't a complete fail but it wasn't a success either. Maybe next time I will add oil to the mix instead of sealing afterwards.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Mar 13, 2014)

Cowashed with CD moisture milk cleansing con


----------



## faithVA (Mar 13, 2014)

Cowashed with DevaCurl One. My have to up my cowashing to every 3 or 4 days.


----------



## cutenss (Mar 13, 2014)

I am about to use HH Naked Cleansing Conditioner.


----------



## IronButterfly (Mar 13, 2014)

Cowashed with HQS Coconut Lime co wash.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 14, 2014)

Cowashed with: Hairveda's Red Roobis Tea and Argan Conditioner


----------



## Rozlewis (Mar 15, 2014)

Cowashed with SSI Blueberry Cowash. I really like this stuff. I am trying to stick with one product until it is gone so I have been using this one twice a week for about a month now. I highly recommend it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 15, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> *Cowashed with CD moisture milk cleansing con*


 
HairPleezeGrow

 How do you like this?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 15, 2014)

Rozlewis said:


> *Cowashed with SSI Blueberry Cowash.* I really like this stuff. I am trying to stick with one product until it is gone so *I have been using this one twice a week for about a month now. I highly recommend it.*


 
Rozlewis

 You got a months worth of Cowashing out of that x1 8-9 ounce bottle?  

 Or, have you used more than 1 bottle?


----------



## Rozlewis (Mar 15, 2014)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Rozlewis
> 
> You got a months worth of Cowashing out of that x1 8-9 ounce bottle?
> 
> Or, have you used more than 1 bottle?



Hi IDareT'sHair

Yes, I got one month worth out of 1 x 9oz bottle. I am usually heavy handed but I found that I did not need to use so much. I am surprised too cause I thought this little bottle wouldn't do much for me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 15, 2014)

Rozlewis

Nice.  I absolutely cannot wait to try mine.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 15, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> *Cowashed with CD moisture milk* *cleansing con*





IDareT'sHair said:


> *How do you like this?*


 
HairPleezeGrow

 ????????


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Mar 15, 2014)

IDareT'sHair said:


> HairPleezeGrow  ????????



Sorry T lol...ummm it has tons of slip. I would have to try it a few more times to give a definite bc it feels almost like it has tons of glycerin in it. Haven't even looked at the ingredients (yes I know I should lol) but it feels just okay. But again I only used it once. I did hendigo first and it had tons of slip when I cowashed.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 15, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow

Thank You HPG!

I'm not 'wild' about the scent. Too Perfumey or Florally or something? 

Imma wait until you use it a few more times to see what you think.

I got a 24oz bottle on HSN recently, but have not tried it yet.


----------



## Ogoma (Mar 16, 2014)

Cocleansed yesterday with Ouidad Curl CoWash.


----------



## IronButterfly (Mar 16, 2014)

Did a honey wash today followed by an acv rinse.


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty (Mar 20, 2014)

Cowashed with HE hello hydration


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 21, 2014)

Cowashing with: Hairveda's Red Roobis Tea & Argan Oil Conditioner


----------



## Rozlewis (Mar 22, 2014)

Cowashed with SSI Blueberry Cowash.


----------



## juliehp (Mar 23, 2014)

Cowashed all week with Suave Almond & Shea Butter.


----------



## lovelycurls (Mar 24, 2014)

Cleansed scalp with phytojoba shampoo

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Note 3 using LHCF


----------



## naturalagain2 (Mar 26, 2014)

Rozlewis said:


> Hi IDareT'sHair
> 
> Yes, I got one month worth out of 1 x 9oz bottle. I am usually heavy handed but I found that I did not need to use so much. I am surprised too cause I thought this little bottle wouldn't do much for me.



I cowashed with SSI blueberry cowash conditoner last night for the first time. Hair smells wonderful and a nice cowash conditioner for my fine hair. This will be a staple for me as well as her other products. I wish I had tried SSI sooner.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 26, 2014)

naturalagain2

Nice Review.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 26, 2014)

Doing my midweek DC. So cleansed with my tea, then did a protein treatment with Hairveda Methi Step 1. Now DCing with Hairveda Methi Step 2.

On cowash night I should just plan to not do anything else since it takes me so long. I still need to rinse, let air dry and style. So much for an early bedtime.


----------



## IronButterfly (Mar 26, 2014)

CWed wth Eden Bodyworks Cleansing Co-wash.  My first cowash that had a little foaming action.


----------



## Nix08 (Mar 26, 2014)

Got home early today so did my much missed mid week cowash I used aowc.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 28, 2014)

Using: Hairveda's Red Roobis Tea & Argan Conditioner for cowash


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty (Mar 28, 2014)

Cowashed with HE hello hydration


----------



## Rozlewis (Mar 29, 2014)

Cowashed with the last little bit of my SSI Blueberry cow ash. Now on to some of my other goodies.


----------



## Duchess007 (Mar 31, 2014)

Ogoma, I don't think I ever joined. :-( Please add me!

1) State of hair (relaxed, natural, etc.): Natural
2) Current hair length: BSL
3) Ultimate hair length: Hip length
4) Year end hair goal (length, density, softness factor, ends maintenance etc): full blunt-cut MBL,  and a well-oiled hair regimen that keeps tangles at a minimum. 
5) Method you will be using to cleanse your hair and scalp while retaining moisture: Cowash at least once a week (after pre-poo). Mud wash every two weeks (after pre-poo).
6) Number of times per week you will do this: Once a week. 
7) Products and/or ingredients you will be using: VO5 (cowash), my mud wash, my oil mix (for pre-poo), herbal gro (for pre-poo), my DC mix (after cowash/mud wash), Hairvitalize (detangling), Spa Haus (DC additive), Silkience (VO5 backup)
8) Anything you will be doing just prior or after (deep conditioning, hot oil, ayurvedic treatment, oil rinsing etc): DC weekly (after mud wash or cowash). Prepoo weekly with oil mix. May occasionally oil rinse, ACV rinse, and/or do a cold AVJ rinse. 
9) Frequency of traditional shampoo use: maybe twice a year, if it seems necessary due to buildup. 
10) List shampoo: VO5 kiwi lime clarifying

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Duchess007 (Mar 31, 2014)

Prepoo'd with herbal gro over my oil mix. Mud washed with homemade mix. DC'd with homemade mix.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty (Mar 31, 2014)

Cowashed with TPS coffee conditioner


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Apr 4, 2014)

Cowashed again with CD moisture milk cleansing con. I'm have mixed feelings about this one. I dk what it is but it's just still eh to me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 5, 2014)

Cowashed with:
SSI Avocado Conditioner


----------



## Rozlewis (Apr 5, 2014)

Cowashed with Luvs Naturals.


----------



## IronButterfly (Apr 5, 2014)

Did a diy mud wash with rhassoul clay yesterday.


----------



## naturalagain2 (Apr 6, 2014)

Cowashed the henna out with Aussie moist 3 min. Deep Conditioner


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty (Apr 7, 2014)

Cowashed with HE hello hydration


----------



## juliehp (Apr 10, 2014)

I've been co-washing daily with Suave Almond & Shea Butter,  Suave Coconut, and Suave Ocean Breeze...


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 11, 2014)

Used: SheScentIt's Blueberry Cowash


----------



## IronButterfly (Apr 11, 2014)

^^^^I really want to get some that.  Co-washed this morning with HQS Coconut Lime cowash.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 11, 2014)

IronButterfly said:


> *^^^^I really want to get some that.* Co-washed this morning with HQS Coconut Lime cowash.



@IronButterfly

I think You'll like it.....


----------



## Duchess007 (Apr 12, 2014)

Prepooed with safflower oil, then cowashed with VO5 Repair & Protect. Now I'm DCing under a bonnet dryer for a couple hours.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## MileHighDiva (Apr 14, 2014)

Co Cleansed with AIA Cleansing Pudding.


----------



## Jace032000 (Apr 14, 2014)

Co-washed with APB's blueberry cheesecake and than did an oil rinse with APB's hair tonic.  Afterwards slathered As I Am moisture milk and ABP loads of coconut leave in on to my hair.  Sealed with naturallyAmari's heavenly curls butter....my hair is so laid right now!


----------



## IronButterfly (Apr 15, 2014)

Cowashed with DB Pumpkin seed condish and used as a leave-in topped with KV Fenugreek oil in Pumpkin Spice and APB hair crème in Iced Carrot Cake.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 15, 2014)

Put in color and cowashed with diluted SM Restorative conditioner before I shampooed.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 17, 2014)

Cowashed with: SSI Blueberry Cowash and SSI Avocado.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 20, 2014)

Co-Cleansed tonight with:
DevaCurl No Poo


----------



## Rozlewis (Apr 22, 2014)

Cowashed with Luvs Naturals.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 25, 2014)

Co-Cleansed with: DevaCurl No Poo

Will Rinse Henna out with: Hairveda's Moist 24/7


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Apr 25, 2014)

Cowashed half my head (left side) with Cantu shea con cowash and the right side with As I Am coconut cowash. Ummm I actually like the As I Am better.  It gave a different kind of slip and very moisturizing and cleansed gr8. The cantu cleansed well also but the slip was not as wonderful as the other one.


----------



## Rozlewis (Apr 25, 2014)

Cowashed with Luvs Natural


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 29, 2014)

Cowashed with: Hairveda's Moist 24/7


----------



## Duchess007 (Apr 29, 2014)

This weekend, I cowashed with VO5 Repair & Protect. 

I didn't get to it until around 1am on Monday morning so I didn't DC immediately afterward like I normally would- just rinsed and went to sleep. The next morning, my hair felt completely foreign to me. I DC'd yesterday evening and that helped SOOO much.  it was a nice experiment tho. I got to feel my hair without product and confirm that the process I follow truly does yield results.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## naturalagain2 (Apr 29, 2014)

I haven't cowashed in a while due to laziness. Cowashed tonight with SSI Blueberry Cowash Conditioner. This will be a staple.


----------



## IronButterfly (Apr 29, 2014)

Co-washed yesterday with CJ Daily Fix.  My hair was like  

Found a new love.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 30, 2014)

Just did a water rinse and then DCd after. My scalp is happy now.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Apr 30, 2014)

Cowashed with AS I AM cowash


----------



## Babygrowth (May 2, 2014)

Used HV amala cream rinse.


----------



## Rozlewis (May 3, 2014)

Cowashing with Luvs Naturals and Wen Fig.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 3, 2014)

Cowashed with: Hairveda's Moist 24/7


----------



## curlyTisME (May 3, 2014)

Cowashed with VO5 moisture milk in strawberries and cream and added a little HE HH.


----------



## Duchess007 (May 4, 2014)

Cowashed with VO5 Spit Ends. I LOVE it!




Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## lovelycurls (May 4, 2014)

Co cleansed with AIA cleansing pudding

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Note 3 using LHCF


----------



## Rozlewis (May 6, 2014)

Co-washed with Luvs Naturals.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 7, 2014)

Slathered my Hair w/b.a.s.k. Apple Sorghum Pre-Rx.  Cowashed it out with HV Moist 24/7


----------



## DoDo (May 7, 2014)

Will co-cleanse tomorrow with Ouidad Cur Co-Wash.


----------



## bronzephoenix (May 8, 2014)

Cowashed today with SM black soap balancing conditioner 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Babygrowth (May 9, 2014)

Cowashed with HV moist 24/7


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (May 11, 2014)

Cowashed with AS I AM cowash


----------



## PlainJane (May 12, 2014)

I'm late but I'm joining! Cowashing used to intimidate me, but it's really the only thing that helps me manage my two textures so I'm excited to give it a try long term. 


1) State of hair (relaxed, natural, etc.): 
transitioning. Mostly relaxed. 

2) Current hair length:
APL

3) Ultimate hair length:
MBL

4) Year end hair goal (length, density, softness factor, ends maintenance etc):
Thickness, transitioning, learning how to style, learning what my hair needs, use up some of these products

5) Method you will be using to cleanse your hair and scalp while retaining moisture:
Cowashing/co cleansing 

6) Number of times per week you will do this:
Usually three times per week 

7) Products and/or ingredients you will be using:
Whatever I have on hand

8) Anything you will be doing just prior or after (deep conditioning, hot oil, ayurvedic treatment, oil rinsing etc):
Deep condition weekly

9) Frequency of traditional shampoo use:
Every two weeks

10) List shampoo:
Whatever I have on hand


I tried oil rinsing for the first time this weekend and it was a big fail! I used grape seed oil. I will try another oil and report back.


----------



## Rozlewis (May 13, 2014)

Cowashing with Wen Fig.


----------



## Jewell (May 13, 2014)

Cowashed with Renpure Solutions Rosemary & Mint Cleansing Conditioner (CC) and Lisa Rachel Avocado & Tea Tree Oil CC. Both of these are favorites of mine...


----------



## alanaturelle (May 13, 2014)

Just cowashed with Tresemme.


----------



## curlyTisME (May 14, 2014)

Cowashed with VO5 mixed with a little tresemme.


----------



## Babygrowth (May 14, 2014)

Co cleansed with HV ACR and followed with SD WGBC.


----------



## curlyTisME (May 15, 2014)

Cowashed with VO5 and detangled with Suave rosemary mint conditioner.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 16, 2014)

Cowashing with: SheScentIt's Avocado Conditioner


----------



## Rozlewis (May 16, 2014)

Cowashing with Kera 10.


----------



## PlainJane (May 17, 2014)

I lost a bit of hair during my last cowash from moisture overload so I had to use aphogee 2 min and AOGBP last night after I clarified. I'm new to co washing but I knew immediately that it was moisture overload. My hair was mushy and felt like it was melting. My hair feels so much better now. I left aphogee 2 min on under the dryer for thirty minutes and I'm so glad it worked because I hate the 2-step process. I'm loving co washing so much because I find that I don't need to add product to my hair in between cowashes. I just cowash, spray in leave in, add oil, and bun. Then I repeat during my next cowash.


----------



## naturalagain2 (May 17, 2014)

Cowashed with SSI Blueberry Condish today.


----------



## Rozlewis (May 20, 2014)

Cowashing with Wen Fig.


----------



## PlainJane (May 21, 2014)

Are you ladies detangling with every cowash?


----------



## faithVA (May 21, 2014)

cowashed with Giovanni Deep Moisture Conditioner.


----------



## naturalagain2 (May 21, 2014)

PlainJane said:


> Are you ladies detangling with every cowash?



I do or I will have a dreaded TANGLED mess.


----------



## Rozlewis (May 21, 2014)

PlainJane said:


> Are you ladies detangling with every cowash?



PlainJane

After cowashing I apply my leave-in for 1 hour and then when my hair is about 85% dry I detangle with my fingers and then I use a comb.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 23, 2014)

Used: SheScentIt Avocado Conditioner


----------



## lovelycurls (May 23, 2014)

Co cleansed with AIA cleansing pudding

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Note 3 using LHCF


----------



## Rozlewis (May 30, 2014)

Cowashing with As I Am Coconut Cowash.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 30, 2014)

Used Deva Curl No Poo

Will use the last itty-bitty corner of a rinsed out bottle of HV Moist 24/7 and HV's Methi-Set Step 2 too.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Jun 1, 2014)

Co cleansed with As I Am Cleansing Pudding.


----------



## JazzyOleBabe (Jun 1, 2014)

Cowashed with Wen 613 before henna/indigo treatment.


----------



## Rozlewis (Jun 3, 2014)

Cowashing with Wen Fig.


----------



## PlainJane (Jun 6, 2014)

I haven't been cowashing my hair for over a week out of pure laziness and even though I've been moisturizing and sealing everyday I had SO much breakage this morning trying to style my hair. back to what works!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 6, 2014)

Used: Deva Curl No Poo and some SSI Avocado Conditioner


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 9, 2014)

Co-Cleansed with: Curl's Cleansing Conditioner


----------



## curlyTisME (Jun 9, 2014)

I might cowash tonight. My twistout will be a week old on Wednesday. I hope I don't have lots of tangles because I haven't been retwisting at night.


----------



## Rozlewis (Jun 10, 2014)

Cowashing with Wen Fig.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Jun 10, 2014)

Rozlewis

That bun in your avi looks yummy!


----------



## Rozlewis (Jun 10, 2014)

MileHighDiva

Thanks girlie! I am trying to get good at making buns. I want to learn how to do a variety of buns because I plan to bun for most of the summer.


----------



## curlyTisME (Jun 12, 2014)

Cowashed with APB strawberry mango moisturizing conditioner.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 13, 2014)

Co-Cleansed with Enso Naturals (yes...I said Enso Naturals) Green Tea Cleansing Conditioner


----------



## naturalagain2 (Jun 14, 2014)

Cowashed with SSI Blueberry Cowash Condish this afternoon


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 17, 2014)

Cleansed with: Enso Naturals Green Tea Cleansing Conditioner


----------



## faithVA (Jun 19, 2014)

Haven't been in here in a while. My new regi is clarify, DC/cowash, mudwash, leave-in, oil seal and twist with curling cream.

Last night I clarified, DCd with Deva Curl one and finished with mudwash. I used AIA leave-in, sealed with hairveda shikakai and twisted with AIA twist defining cream. Will be sticking with the same regimen until I use up a product. 

Right now I am cowashing every other day.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jun 19, 2014)

Cowashed with V05 Kiwi clarifying condish,  and then used giovanni botanical condish and then Wen winter whatever it's called lol.


----------



## curlyTisME (Jun 20, 2014)

Cowashed last night with Eden Cleansing Cowash. Did an EVOO rinse then used the L'Oreal restorative damage conditioner while I showered.


----------



## Blessedwithabundance14 (Jun 20, 2014)

Rozlewis said:


> Cowashing with As I Am Coconut Cowash.



Has this Cowash taken the place of shampoo completely? I am wanting to get a co-wash cleanser and no longer use shampoo. It is stipping my hair too much.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 21, 2014)

Pre-Soak with b.a.s.k. Apple Sorghum Hair Pre-Rx

 CoCleansing : with Enso Naturals Green Tea Cleansing Conditioner


----------



## Duchess007 (Jun 23, 2014)

Cowashed with Spa Haus conditioner. My hair feels awesome right now!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 24, 2014)

Co-Cleansed with Enso Naturals Green Tea Cleansing Conditioner


----------



## faithVA (Jun 26, 2014)

Still cowashing every other day. I will do this through the holiday and then switch to every 3 days. I'm using up old product now: AIA Cleansing Pudding, Deva Curl One and AIA Leave-In. Starting tomorrow I will clarify using Deva Curl One with baking soda, DC with Naturelle Grows Herbal Blends and then mud. I will use up the AIA leave-in and AIA Twist defining cream and then just use KKNT and KKCC. Hopefully I can use most of the AIA up by the holiday.

My hair is definitely becoming more hydrated and starting to hang a bit more. But I am glad to be almost finished with the frequent cowash/mudding process.


----------



## curlyTisME (Jun 26, 2014)

Cowashed with the last of my GVP conditioning balm, will repurchase.


----------



## McQuay30 (Jun 26, 2014)

faithVA said:


> Still cowashing every other day. I will do this through the holiday and then switch to every 3 days. I'm using up old product now: AIA Cleansing Pudding, Deva Curl One and AIA Leave-In. Starting tomorrow I will clarify using Deva Curl One with baking soda, DC with Naturelle Grows Herbal Blends and then mud. I will use up the AIA leave-in and AIA Twist defining cream and then just use KKNT and KKCC. Hopefully I can use most of the AIA up by the holiday.  My hair is definitely becoming more hydrated and starting to hang a bit more. But I am glad to be almost finished with the frequent cowash/mudding process.




faithVA, what mud are you using and how are you using it?

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (Jun 27, 2014)

[USER said:
			
		

> McQuay30;20260107[/USER]]faithVA, what mud are you using and how are you using it?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF



I am making my own with a combination of bentonite, red and kaolin clay. No special recipe, just water, olive oil, honey and a little acv. I put it on for 30 minutes after I deep condition.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 27, 2014)

Curls Cleansing Conditioner


----------



## DoDo (Jun 28, 2014)

Co-cleansed last night with Deva Curl No Poo


----------



## naturalagain2 (Jun 28, 2014)

Cowashed with SSI Blueberry Cleansing Conditioner (my favorite)


----------



## faithVA (Jun 30, 2014)

I have decided I will cowash during the week and then leave the clarifying, cowash, mud for the weekend when I have more time. I will see how that goes.


----------



## Nix08 (Jul 1, 2014)

Cowashed out my overnight DC.


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Jul 1, 2014)

What's co-cleanse?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 1, 2014)

Cleansed with: Shea Moisture's Purification Hair Mask


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 4, 2014)

Cleansed with: Curls Cleansing Creme


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 5, 2014)

Sneaking in another challenge...cowashed with Kinky Kashmere's All in One Conditioner. It is meh for me. I'm just trying to use it up.


----------



## Ogoma (Jul 5, 2014)

I did a midweek CoWash for the first time in a while and I remembered why I really liked them.


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 7, 2014)

Oops forgot to answer the questions!

*MUST ANSWER THE FOLLOWING 10 QUESTIONS*

*1) State of hair (relaxed, natural, etc.):[B/]
Natural

2) Current hair length:
APL, stretched

3) Ultimate hair length:
No specific goal, focused on health

4) Year end hair goal (length, density, softness factor, ends maintenance etc):
Hair is a bit rougher to the touch than it used to be. Working in getting it back to how soft and silky it was before

5) Method you will be using to cleanse your hair and scalp while retaining moisture:
CoWash, CoCleanse, Mud Wash

6) Number of times per week you will do this:
CoWash daily
CoCleanse or Mud Wash 1x/wkly

7) Products and/or ingredients you will be using:
CoWash & CoCleanse- rotating through various CoWashers and CoCleansers
Mud Wash-Bobeam Cocoa & Rhassoul Clay Bar

8) Anything you will be doing just prior or after (deep conditioning, hot oil, ayurvedic treatment, oil rinsing etc):
Hot oil before daily
Hot oil, dc, before weekly

9) Frequency of traditional shampoo use:
N/A

10) List shampoo:
N/A*


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 7, 2014)

Did a hot oil tx for about an hour then cowashed with Kinky Kashmere's All in One conditioner. I only have 1-2 more uses of this so I better get to looking for more cowashers that I like better.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 7, 2014)

Shay72

What are you planning on getting/using to Cowash with?


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 7, 2014)

IDareT'sHair
Just came back from ordering more Hairveda . I bought Moist 24/7, Moist PRO, and Cream Cleansing Rinse. I just ordered the 16 oz because I want to make sure my hair still likes the stuff before buying the deluxe sizes or gallons.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 8, 2014)

Shay72

Yeah...HV Conditioners are my Summer Cowashing Go-To's.  

Cost effective, performs well and smells good. 

Right now tho', I'm using SSI's Avocado.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 8, 2014)

CoCleansed with: Hairveda's Amala Cleanse


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 8, 2014)

Did an HOT oil tx for about 1-1.5 hours then cowashed with Shea Moisture's Yucca & Baobob Volumizing Conditioner.


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 11, 2014)

Shay72 said:


> cowashed with Shea Moisture's Yucca & Baobob Volumizing Conditioner.


 -Thursday   Today-Did a HOT with Eden Bodyworks Jojoba-Monoi oil followed by a cowash with Kinky Kashmere's All in One Conditioner. That was the last of it today


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 11, 2014)

Co-Cleansed with: Hairveda's Amala Cleanse


----------



## DoDo (Jul 11, 2014)

Co-cleansed with Shea Moisture Purification Masque


----------



## curlyTisME (Jul 11, 2014)

Cowash tonight with Aura Naturals rosemary mint conditioner. My hair needs a refresh and my scalp is a bit itchy.


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 13, 2014)

Did a detox with bentonite today. I just mixed it with water. Hair is already looking better. Shay Shay needed this


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 13, 2014)

Shay72

Glad it worked for you.


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 14, 2014)

Used bentonite again today. Decided to do the detox reggie Terressentials suggests.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 15, 2014)

Washed last night. Rinsed with water and then sprayed my hair with the NO ACV and let it sit for 30 minutes. I then DCd with NG Herbal and finished with a mudwash that I let sit for 30 minutes.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 15, 2014)

Cowashed with:  SSI's Blueberry Cowash Conditioner


----------



## Rozlewis (Jul 15, 2014)

Cowashing with Moist Condition Pro and Wen Fig


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 16, 2014)

Shay72 said:


> Used bentonite again today. Decided to do the detox reggie Terressentials suggests.


Still doing it. Today was day 4. Not using any products except the bentonite. My hair feels & looks good :reddancer:.


----------



## curlyTisME (Jul 17, 2014)

Tried something new I'm excited!! I don't know if I'd consider it cowashing though ladies, sorry 

But here's the rundown,

Used the Tresemme Naturals conditioner on dry hair. 
Finger detangled with peppermint olive oil
Set for an hour

Rinsed under cool water
Added some Aussie Moist and let than set in the shower while I got clean, about 15 min.

Rinsed about 3/4 out with cool water and immediately added my Garnier leave in conditioning creme.

My curls have shrunk but they have never been more softly defined and springy. The bf won't stop touching it and I must admit I like the results.


----------



## IronButterfly (Jul 17, 2014)

Co-washed with DB Conditioning cleanser.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 17, 2014)

IronButterfly

Where you Been Ms. Lady?


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 17, 2014)

Day 5 and things are going well with the bentonite. I have made a decision though. Although the bentonite is cheaper, it is messier than Terressentials and so much harder to get out of my hair. I'm thinking I will finish up this bentonite and buy Terressentials. The consistency is just right, a little bit really goes a long way, and I never had an issue with getting it out of my hair. My bathroom right now ........... Just a range of emotions.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 17, 2014)

Shay72 said:


> *Day 5 and things are going well with the bentonite. I have made a decision though. Although the bentonite is cheaper, it is messier than Terressentials and so much harder to get out of my hair. I'm thinking I will finish up this bentonite and buy Terressentials. The consistency is just right, a little bit really goes a long way, and I never had an issue with getting it out of my hair. My bathroom right now ........... Just a range of emotions.*


 
Shay72

You know how you Are......


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 17, 2014)

IDareT'sHair
IKR, I should have just gotten the Terressentials in the first place .


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 17, 2014)

Shay72

Well at least now you know.  At least your Hurr (and your Bathroom) will be good & detoxed.


----------



## ikandi87 (Jul 17, 2014)

I am not a part of the challenge but I been lurking and for the past month I have been co washing and deep conditioning 2x as much. I have already noticed a difference. Even though I cant get the sleek styles that im used to im still gonna stick this out. . .maybe 

Im becoming addicted to co-washing and wet styling and maybe im being paranoid but im scared im going to suffer a set back from constantly wetting my hair...

Im sorry if I might have placed this in the wrong thread...


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 20, 2014)

The detox was complete as of yesterday. Today I will start incorporating products back in.


----------



## curlyTisME (Jul 20, 2014)

Cowashing tonight after work with Aussie moist. Trying to use up the last of it so I can move on to something else.


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 20, 2014)

I did a co-cleanse with Happy Nappy Honey's Cherry Almond co-wash/cleanse something or other. First, I could clearly smell the cherry almond today. I wasn't able to the first day I got it. It smells good. Just right. Not too much, not too little. The consistency of it is hmm, like it could've been mixed a little more. Wish it was in a bottle rather than a jar. I'll keep using it for a few weeks before I give my full verdict.


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 21, 2014)

Did a HOT with Eden Bodywork's Jojoba-Monoi oil followed by a cowash with Hairveda's Moist PRO.


----------



## curlyTisME (Jul 22, 2014)

Cowashed with the last of a huge bottle of Aussie moist!


----------



## faithVA (Jul 22, 2014)

[USER said:
			
		

> Shay72;20348433[/USER]]Day 5 and things are going well with the bentonite. I have made a decision though. Although the bentonite is cheaper, it is messier than Terressentials and so much harder to get out of my hair. I'm thinking I will finish up this bentonite and buy Terressentials. The consistency is just right, a little bit really goes a long way, and I never had an issue with getting it out of my hair. My bathroom right now ........... Just a range of emotions.



What is your recipe when making the mud?


----------



## Rozlewis (Jul 22, 2014)

Cowashing with Wen Fig and Claudie's Cleansing Conditioner.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 22, 2014)

Co-Cleansed with: SM's Purification Masque and a little HV Amala Cleanse.


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 22, 2014)

faithVA said:


> What is your recipe when making the mud?


Water & bentonite clay


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 22, 2014)

@Shay72

You keep tryna' pull me back into HNHH = Happy Nappy Honey Hair.  

I agree about consistency issues. 

I got the Coffee Caramel Brule and it had huge chunks of unwhipped shea butter which was one reason for x'ing them off my list.

Plus their stuff is way too pricey for that.


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 22, 2014)

IDareT'sHair
If I end up liking her products I will only purchase during sales bc her prices are high as hayle. She has a sale like every week though. That's why its hard for her to get on top of her shipping.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 22, 2014)

Shay72

I have FRO-JOE in a Cart.


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 23, 2014)

Did a HOT with Eden Bodyworks yesterday and today. Yesterday the HOT was followed by a cowash with Hairveda's Moist 24/7. Today the HOT was followed by a DC with Claudie's Renew Protein and a cowash with Hairveda's Moist Protein.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 26, 2014)

Co-Cleansed with:  SheScentIt's Blueberry Cowash


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 26, 2014)

Did a HOT with Keravada's Fenugreek's oil followed by a cowash with HV's Moist 24/7 on Thursday. Did a HOT with Keraveda's Superego oil followed by a cowash with HV's Moist PRO yesterday.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 28, 2014)

[USER said:
			
		

> Shay72;20364369[/USER]]Water & bentonite clay



I was going to suggest that your mud recipe wasn't correct but I saw in the other thread that you purchased the Terressentials.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Jul 28, 2014)

I had to subsidise my SD Go Moist with AIA Cleansing Pudding because that what was nearby w/o getting out of the shower.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 29, 2014)

Will use:
Hairveda's Amala Cleanse
SSI's Avocado (if I need it)


----------



## Rozlewis (Jul 29, 2014)

Cowashed with a little Wen Fig and As I am Coconut Cowash.


----------



## naturalagain2 (Jul 29, 2014)

Cowashed  with WEN Lavender tonight.


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 29, 2014)

Did a HOT with KV's superego oil followed by a cowash with HV's Moist PRO.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 1, 2014)

Co-Cleansed with:
Hairveda's Amala Cleanse


----------



## Rozlewis (Aug 5, 2014)

Cowashing tonight with As I Am Coconut Cowash


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 5, 2014)

Used the last wee bit of Hairveda Amala Cleanse & SSI's Blueberry Cowash.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 9, 2014)

Co-Cleanse with: Claudie's Jojoba's Cleansing Conditioner


----------



## felic1 (Aug 9, 2014)

Shay72 said:


> The detox was complete as of yesterday. Today I will start incorporating products back in.



Shay72.  I did a detox when Terrasentials first came out. The transformation in my hair and curl pa ttern was wonderful! It was really worth it.


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 9, 2014)

felic1
Me too . That's why my cheap a$$ should have bought it this time around too!


----------



## felic1 (Aug 10, 2014)

I have a large container of Aztec and I bought 5 pounds of Rhassoul from Mountain Rose Herbs. I also hesitate for paying a large amount for a small bottle. I tried to duplicate the recipe. It is good for facials as well.


----------



## Pinkicey (Aug 13, 2014)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Co-Cleanse with: Claudie's Jojoba's Cleansing Conditioner



It seems like you have used a lot of cleansing conditioners.  Which one do you like the best?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 13, 2014)

IDareT'sHair said:


> *Co-Cleanse with: Claudie's Jojoba's Cleansing Conditioner*


 
Used this again tonight.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 16, 2014)

@Pinkicey

Sorry, Ms. Lady I just saw this.

I like/love  (in no particular order)
Darcy's Cleansing Conditioner
Hairveda's Amala Cleanse
As I Am Cleansing Pudding (for deeper cleansing - the closest thing I have to a shampoo)
Shea Moisture Anti Purification Hair Mask
DevaCurl No Poo
Hydroquench Systems (Coconut & Lime) *others*
Claudie's Jojoba & Claudie's 3n1
Curl Junkie Daily Fix
Silk Dreams Whip My Hair
Hairitage Hydrations Dark Honey Cleansing Conditioner *discontinued*


----------



## Babygrowth (Aug 16, 2014)

Co cleansed with HV ACR two days ago


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 16, 2014)

Cowashed with Hairveda's Moist 24/7 yesterday.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 19, 2014)

Used: Claudie's Jojoba Cleansing Conditioner


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 21, 2014)

Cowashed with APB's Not Easily Broken yesterday and Hairveda's Moist 24/7 today.


----------



## AgeinATL (Aug 21, 2014)

Used the Shea Moisture Purification Mask to wash last night. I STILL love it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 23, 2014)

Used: SSI's Avocado this a.m. to cowash with.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 26, 2014)

IDareT'sHair said:


> *Used: SSI's Avocado* this a.m. *to cowash with.*


 
 Used this  again


----------



## Rozlewis (Aug 26, 2014)

Today was my cowash day but I am so tired I had to skip it. I hate when that happens. Oh, well back at it next week.


----------



## IronButterfly (Aug 27, 2014)

Did a homemade mud clay mix--rhassoul and bentonite--wash the other night.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 2, 2014)

Cowashed with: Elucence Moisture Balancing Conditioner


----------



## Rozlewis (Sep 2, 2014)

Cowashed tonight with Claudie's 3 in 1.


----------



## Rozlewis (Sep 8, 2014)

Cowashed today with Claudie's 3 in 1. Love this stuff.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 10, 2014)

IDareT'sHair said:


> *Cowashed with: Elucence Moisture Balancing Conditioner*


 
Used this Again


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 13, 2014)

Cowashed with: Elucence Moisture Balancing Conditioner


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 17, 2014)

Used: Hairveda's Step 1 for my Cowash


----------



## Rozlewis (Sep 17, 2014)

Cowashed tonight with Claudie's 3 in 1.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 20, 2014)

Co-Cleansed with:
Claudie's Jojoba Cleansing Conditioner


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 23, 2014)

Used up the rest of my Claudie Jojoba Cleansing Conditioner and used HV Methi Step2 to finish it out.


----------



## Rozlewis (Sep 23, 2014)

Cowashed with Claudie's 3 in 1.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Sep 28, 2014)

Will be cowashing tonight with Wen fig


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 28, 2014)

Cowashed with: Afroveda's Coconut Hair Milk Conditioner


----------



## Rozlewis (Sep 30, 2014)

Cowashed with Claudies 3 in 1.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 4, 2014)

Used:
Hairveda's Methi Step 2 to cowash with


----------



## Rozlewis (Oct 7, 2014)

Cowashed today with Wen 613. I have not used this in a long time. It felt so good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 11, 2014)

Used the rest of my Hairveda Methi Step 2 to Cowash with.  Also, Afroveda's Coconut Milk Conditioner


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 17, 2014)

Used:
Shea Moisture's Anti Purification Hair Masque & Afroveda's Coconut Conditioning Hair Milk


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 22, 2014)

Used: SM's Purification Hair Masque and Afroveda's Coconut Conditioning Hair Milk


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 26, 2014)

Used: Shea Moisture's Anti Purification Hair Masque to Cleanse and some Hairitage Dark Honey Cleanser.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 26, 2014)

Used: Shea Moisture's Purification Hair Masque to Cleanse and some Hairitage Dark Honey Cleanser.


----------



## IronButterfly (Oct 26, 2014)

Cowashed with CJ Daily Fix.  This stuff just makes me go goo-goo!


----------



## faithVA (Oct 26, 2014)

Washed with acv, then did a protein treatment. Then I cowashed with curls ecstacy mixed with castille soap. DCD with NG marshmallow, slippery elm. I did a mud wash with pink clay on the right and rhassoul on the left. I like both of them better than bentonite clay.


----------



## DarkJoy (Oct 27, 2014)

Pink clay is fantastic (but messy) stuff^^^^


----------



## faithVA (Oct 27, 2014)

DarkJoy said:


> Pink clay is fantastic (but messy) stuff^^^^



Very messy. I will play around with both of them. The rhassoul goes on easier and isn't as messy. My hair tends to tangle a bit with the pinke.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 7, 2014)

Co-Cleansed with: Hairitage Hydrations Dark Honey Cleansing Conditioner
Cowashed with: Afroveda's Coconut Milk Conditioner


----------



## bluenvy (Nov 7, 2014)

When new challenge for new year starts please tag me. I cowash twice weekly but like to more often maybe daily. Been reading on mud wash, like to incorporate that as well.


----------



## Duchess007 (Nov 7, 2014)

Prepooing overnight with sunflower oil, cowashing in the AM with VO5 Coconut. 



Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## CodeRed (Nov 8, 2014)

I'm going to start doing this to see if I can take it to the new year and join this challenge 2015.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Nov 8, 2014)

Please tag me also in the new year if you remember. I have given up shampoo for the past month and plan to continue cleansing with clay and cowashing.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 12, 2014)

Co-Cleansed with: 
Shea Moisture's Purification
Hairitage Hydration's Dark Honey Cleansing Rinse


----------



## faithVA (Nov 12, 2014)

Cowashed with the curls ecstasy. I tried to dilute it but this stuff is hard to dilute. I think I'm going to repurchase the AIA cleansing pudding on black friday. I really liked it.

Then I did a mudwash with rhassoul clay, water and a little acv. Finally got my mudwash to be a good consistency. 

Next week going to work on the consistency of the pink clay.


----------



## AgeinATL (Nov 12, 2014)

faithVA said:


> Cowashed with the curls ecstasy. I tried to dilute it but this stuff is hard to dilute. I think I'm going to repurchase the AIA cleansing pudding on black friday. I really liked it.
> 
> Then I did a mudwash with rhassoul clay, water and a little acv. Finally got my mudwash to be a good consistency.
> 
> Next week going to work on the consistency of the pink clay.


 


NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Please tag me also in the new year if you remember. I have given up shampoo for the past month and plan to continue cleansing with clay and cowashing.


 
faithVA and NaturallyATLPCH

Does the mud wash adequately cleanse your scalp? I would love to start using them (because I have very little luck with shampoos) but I have a very oily scalp and cowashing doesn't adequately remove the buildup of sebum. Thoughts? Thanks ladies!


----------



## faithVA (Nov 12, 2014)

[USER=392773 said:
			
		

> AgeinATL[/USER];20768863]faithVA and NaturallyATLPCH
> 
> Does the mud wash adequately cleanse your scalp? I would love to start using them (because I have very little luck with shampoos) but I have a very oily scalp and cowashing doesn't adequately remove the buildup of sebum. Thoughts? Thanks ladies!



It does mine but my scalp is quite dry. You may want to try a ready made product like mud puddle mudwash or if you make it yourself leave out the oil. Clay draws and it can definitely draw out excess oil.

Have you tried any cowash cleansers? They cleanse better than conditioners.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 12, 2014)

[USER=343979 said:
			
		

> DarkJoy[/USER];20708375]Pink clay is fantastic (but messy) stuff^^^^



What ratios are you using of clay to water? Is it like a paste or more runny?


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Nov 12, 2014)

AgeinATL said:


> faithVA and NaturallyATLPCH
> 
> Does the mud wash adequately cleanse your scalp? I would love to start using them (because I have very little luck with shampoos) but I have a very oily scalp and cowashing doesn't adequately remove the buildup of sebum. Thoughts? Thanks ladies!



Yes it definitely adequately cleanses mine. I have using the Shea Moisture Purification Mask and when I rinse I always get soft yet cleansed hair strands and a happy scalp. It has kaolin clay in it. I use it once a week and cowash in between when need to.

I'm going to get some Rhassoul clay to cleanse with it as well. Mind you I don't use a lot of stuff on my hair weekly so shampoo was really drying it out even though it was once weekly.


----------



## AgeinATL (Nov 12, 2014)

faithVA said:


> It does mine but my scalp is quite dry. You may want to try a ready made product like mud puddle mudwash or if you make it yourself leave out the oil. Clay draws and it can definitely draw out excess oil.
> 
> Have you tried any cowash cleansers? They cleanse better than conditioners.


 
I use the SM purification mask and the AIA cleansing cowash. LOVE both for adequately cleansing my hair but they don't adequately clean my scalp because after a week, I have oily buildup. I was hoping that using a mud wash would cleanse my scalp a bit better. I have been seeing your posts on rhassoul mud washes, so I was curious about how well it cleanses the scalp. Thanks for your input!


----------



## AgeinATL (Nov 12, 2014)

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Yes it definitely adequately cleanses mine. I have using the Shea Moisture Purification Mask and when I rinse I always get soft yet cleansed hair strands and a happy scalp. It has kaolin clay in it. I use it once a week and cowash in between when need to.
> 
> I'm going to get some Rhassoul clay to cleanse with it as well. Mind you I don't use a lot of stuff on my hair weekly so shampoo was really drying it out even though it was once weekly.


 
I LOVE the purification mask for cleansing my hair but it doesn't seem to get that oily buildup off my scalp. I may try leaving it on longer and massaging a bit harder. Thanks for your input!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 15, 2014)

Will Cleanse today with: a sample of Jakeala's Cleansing Crème and will pull out SM's Purification if there isn't enough of Jakeala's sample


----------



## Babygrowth (Nov 15, 2014)

I want to attempt cowashing every 2 days to see if it will really double or triple my growth like the LG growth oil website claims.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 15, 2014)

Babygrowth said:


> *I want to attempt cowashing every 2 days to see if it will really double or triple my growth like the LG growth oil website claims.*


 
Babygrowth

WOW!  I didn't know it said this BabyG - (off to look).


----------



## Babygrowth (Nov 15, 2014)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Babygrowth
> 
> WOW!  I didn't know it said this BabyG - (off to look).



Yeah IDareT'sHair under hair growth regimen it says shampoo 1x per week and cowash 3-4x per week!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 15, 2014)

Babygrowth

Yep.  I saw it.


----------



## DoDo (Nov 18, 2014)

Co-cleansed last night with Ouidad Curl Co wash


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 18, 2014)

Hydroquench Systems:
Brazilian Cocoa & Honey Cleansing Conditioner


----------



## DarkJoy (Nov 18, 2014)

Last night I used V05 and my hair couldn't be happier


----------



## Babygrowth (Nov 18, 2014)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hydroquench Systems:
> Brazilian Cocoa & Honey Cleansing Conditioner



How was this IDareT'sHair?


----------



## Babygrowth (Nov 18, 2014)

Cowashed Monday with Garnier fall fight. Will deep cowash tmrw with Kizuri Cocoa DC.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 19, 2014)

Babygrowth said:


> *How was this?*


 
Babygrowth

Very Nice!  

I love her Cleansing Conditioners Anyway

Absolute Creamy Chocolate Deliciousness



Babygrowth said:


> Cowashed Monday with Garnier fall fight. *Will deep cowash tmrw with Kizuri Cocoa DC.*


 
Babygrowth

You still got somma' dis?


----------



## Babygrowth (Nov 19, 2014)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Babygrowth
> 
> Very Nice!
> 
> ...



Lol! I'm going to try it and yep. I'm stretching the mess out of it. I really like it. The only chocolate DC that I like so far.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 19, 2014)

@Babygrowth

Not to hi-jack this thread, but have you tried: BlueRoze Beauty's Cocoa Rhassoul DC'er? It's very nice.


----------



## Babygrowth (Nov 19, 2014)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Babygrowth
> 
> Not to hi-jack this thread, but have you tried: BlueRoze Beauty's Cocoa Rhassoul DC'er? It's very nice.



Nope and I've been fighting the BlueRoze itch but now I'm going to look at it again. That manuka honey and the chai something or other has been calling me IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 19, 2014)

Babygrowth

The Cocoa Rhassoul is very,very, nice.:lovedrool:


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Nov 20, 2014)

Cowashed last night with HE Hello Hydration


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 21, 2014)

Co-Cleansed with: Jakeala's Cleansing Conditioner (Raspberry/Vanilla)
Co-Washed(final r/o) with: Garnier's Fall Fight


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 21, 2014)

Babygrowth

How's the every 2 day Co-Washing/Co-Cleansing going?


----------



## Rozlewis (Nov 21, 2014)

Co-cleansed with Claudies 3 in 1.


----------



## Babygrowth (Nov 21, 2014)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Babygrowth
> 
> How's the every 2 day Co-Washing/Co-Cleansing going?



Its going good! I'm telling myself my hair gets longer each wash but idk if it really is! Lol! Its soo cold out so wigging it and Celie's make it easier! I need more moisture only condish's.

IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 21, 2014)

Babygrowth

Hairveda's Moist 24/7 is a good one for that.

Also:
Silk Dreams Destination Hydration
Jessicurl TooShea!
Claudie's Moisturizing
Curls Coconut Sublime

There are some nice one's for that.


----------



## Babygrowth (Nov 21, 2014)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Babygrowth
> 
> Hairveda's Moist 24/7 is a good one for that.
> 
> ...



Yassss! I've been eyeing the Jessicurl and the Curls because of that curlmart sale. I really miss my 24/7.
IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 21, 2014)

@Babygrowth

Yeah, that TooShea & Shea Aloeba (Jessicurl) are very nice and Slippy. Curls Coconut Sublime is great too.

Also, Eulcence Moisture Balance (although that's more of a Combo).

I need to dig into my KBN Shea Aloe and try it out.

ETA: I'm back on twice a week and I love it!


----------



## Babygrowth (Nov 21, 2014)

IDareT'sHair
That Elucence is slippy and I can't wait to try it as a cowash. Its good as a leave in. I may buy those and that Deep tx y'all rave about!


----------



## DoDo (Nov 21, 2014)

Co-Washed last night with Shea Moisture Purification Masque


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 23, 2014)

DoDo said:


> *Co-Washed last night with Shea Moisture Purification Masque*


 
Used this today


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Nov 23, 2014)

Chelating w/ Redken Cleansing Cream today.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Nov 23, 2014)

Cocleansed with AIA coconut cowash and HE Hello Hydration


----------



## Rozlewis (Nov 25, 2014)

Cowashing with Claudie's Jojoba Cleaning conditioner.


----------



## DoDo (Nov 25, 2014)

Will Deep Co-Wash with Koils by Nature Ultra Moisturizing Coco-Aloe Deep Conditioner


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 27, 2014)

Cleansed with: Jakeala Bien Vert Rhassoul DC'er.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 30, 2014)

Co-Cleansed with: HQS Brazilian Cocoa and Honey Cleansing Conditioner


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 1, 2014)

Cowashed with banana con and cocleansed with Carols Daughters milk cleansing con


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 3, 2014)

Co-Cleanse with: SM's Purification Hair Masque


----------



## Rozlewis (Dec 6, 2014)

Co-Cleansed today with Claudie's Jojoba Cleansing Conditioner.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 6, 2014)

Used: Claudie's 3 n 1 Cleansing Conditioner.  

EnExitStageLeft  You are absolutely correct.  This product is absolutely wonderful.  

So happy I shopped my Stash and Pulled this out.

I already want a back-up.  Quite Lovely indeed.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Dec 6, 2014)

IDareT'sHair

I have like 3 in my stash . The stuff is awesome .


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 6, 2014)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> *I have like 3 in my stash . The stuff is awesome* .



EnExitStageLeft

I wish I had x3.... 

You were so right on this one.  Wonderful.


----------



## DarkJoy (Dec 6, 2014)

Been cowashing  2x a week with AIA Coconut  cowash. Trying to stay ahead of this winter dryness.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 7, 2014)

I washed with mud puddle. My hair laughed at it. I had yo use a lot and I washed twice just in case. I did a protein treatment followed by a DC. Then I did a midseason with pink clay for and hour. I hate pink and red clay. There are just so messy. I'm giving the rest away and switching over to rhassoul. I may try doing a bentonite rhassoul blend to stretch my rhassoul out.


----------



## Lita (Dec 8, 2014)

Sunday used TerraVeda good earth mud wash & rinsed with TerraVeda apple cleansing co wash.. Very nice silky results..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 9, 2014)

Used: SM Purification Hair Masque.  Will do a final cowash with Mission:Condition's Cranberry Cheapskate.


----------



## Rozlewis (Dec 9, 2014)

Cowshed tonight with Claudies 3 in 1 Cleansing Conditioner.

I stepped away from my weekly cowash but I am back. I wanted to try to eliminate my weekly cowash but it caused my trouble. I noticed my shedding had picked up any my hair had more tangles.


----------



## xu93texas (Dec 10, 2014)

Someone please tag me for the 2015 challenge.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 13, 2014)

Co-Cleansed:  HQS Brazilian Chocolate 
Final Rinse:  Cranberry Cheapskate


----------



## Rozlewis (Dec 13, 2014)

Co-cleansed today with Claudies Jojoba Cleansing Conditioner.


----------



## Babygrowth (Dec 13, 2014)

Used HV ACR tonight


----------



## Rozlewis (Dec 16, 2014)

Co-Cleansing with Claudies 3 in 1 Cleansing Conditioner.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 18, 2014)

Used: Mission:Condition's TerraForma Pre-Rx and cowashed with M:C's Cranberry Cheapskate Conditioner


----------



## Babygrowth (Dec 19, 2014)

Used Carol's daughter hair milk cleansing conditioner yesterday followed by Elucence moisture balancing conditioner.


----------



## Rozlewis (Dec 20, 2014)

Cowshed today with Claudie's Jojoba Cleaning Conditioner. I am hooked on this stuff.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 22, 2014)

Cowashed with: Mission:Condition's Cranberry Cheapskate


----------



## indarican (Jan 16, 2015)

1) State of hair (relaxed, natural, etc.): Relaxed
2) Current hair length: APL-BSL
3) Ultimate hair length: Ankle!!!
4) Year end hair goal (length, density, softness factor, ends maintenance etc):full BSL- touching MBL, Healthy Ends
5) Method you will be using to cleanse your hair and scalp while retaining moisture: Co-Cleanse and Co-Wash
6) Number of times per week you will do this: At least 2x a week. 
7) Products and/or ingredients you will be using:Aussie conditioner, Olive oil replenishing conditioner, head and shoulders 2-in -1 for co-wash
8) Anything you will be doing just prior or after (deep conditioning, hot oil, ayurvedic treatment, oil rinsing etc): oil sealing
9) Frequency of traditional shampoo use: 2x a month 
10) List shampoo: Aussie shampoo


----------

